# Tatyana's Competition Prep



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Uni is done and now the HEAT is on!

I am 6 weeks BNBF Northern in Manchester

8 weeks BNBF Central in St. Albans

9 weeks WABBA Body Beautiful in Colchester

OH I like to do things last minute.

I have been eating clean, however, TOO much me thinks.

My weight this morning was 68 kg - 152 lbs - 10 stone 8

And this is an approximation (my calipers are a bit sick at mo, going to try new batteries) 20%

Lean body tissue= 55.2 kg

My ideal comp weight at 10%

Lean tissue/1-desired body fat (as a decimal)

55.2 kg/1-0.1 (o.9)= 61.3 kg

So I need to lose about 6-7 kg in 6 or 8 weeks. NO problem 

I have calculated how many calories I will need for the day based on my total body weight (until I get an accurate body fat, the calories are slightly lower)

using the Harris-Benedict formula

All these calculation are on a thread, I will edit and put in the link.

SO my basal metabolic rate (BMR)= 1427 kcal/day (lean tissue 1562)

So I have used the VERY active to multiply my BMR by which gives me

2462 kcal/day

I am going to use a bit of a rotation for accelerated fat loss, so three days lower calories (-30% of my total daily calories) and then one day at my fully required daily calories.

My low calorie days will be about 2323 kcal/day

I am starting gently gently as I have been eating more calories than this (well pretty sure) and I don't want to SHOCK my body into starvation mode.

I am also going to do carb rotations, so two-three days low carbs, and then one day moderate to high carbs.

My ratios for the low carb days are protein 50%-Fat 30%-carbs 20% of my total daily calories. I also like my high cal days to be low carb ones.

Ratios for the moderate to high carb days will be protein 40%- fat 20% - carbs 40%

I like to have about 8 meals in a day, so 2462 kcals/ 8 = 310 kcals meal

2323 kcals/ 8 = 290 kcals meal

I also do carb tapering, so I will eat more starchy carbs in the morning, and then fibrous carbs in the evening

So morning meals for 290 kcal:

1 g protein = 4 kcal

1 g carbohydrates = 4 kcal

1 g fat = 9 kcal

290 x 0.4 (40%)= 72.5 kcals protein

290 x 0.2 (20 %) = 58 kcals fat

290 x 0.4 (40%) = 72.5 kcals carbs

72.5 kcals/ 4 kcals per gram = 18 g protein in the meal

58 kcal/ 9 kcal per gram = 6.4 g of fat in the meal

AND the carbs are the same as the protein so 18 g of carbs

OK I will come back to this later (on my tea break)

AND I can't get into the ladies forum either?

x

x

x

T


----------



## pookie69 (Apr 20, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> I am 6 weeks BNBF Northern in Manchester
> 
> 8 weeks BNBF Central in St. Albans
> 
> 9 weeks WABBA Body Beautiful in Colchester


Hey, best of luck with all of those!

>>> i look forward to seeing piccies...

.... crosses legs...

... ahem {blushes}...


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

yahhh goodluck n piccies piccies piccies!!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I really think that it is essential to go through the somewhat tedious procedure of WEIGHING everything and recording everything you eat.

Otherwise you really have no idea of exactly what you are putting in your body.

So I will put in a few examples in full in case anyone else wants to do this and is not sure how, always easier with an example.

I cook LOADS, and I don't think the comp diet has to be all that rough. If you dislike veg or are used to eating Maccy D's, pizza and ice cream, well yes it might be a bit more difficult.

An example of what I do when I cook and weight stuff.

Chicken veg stew

654 g chicken breasts 1046 kcals 117.7 g protein 0 g carbs 34 g fat

70 g onions 12 kcals 0.4 g protein 2.6 carbs 0.1fat

240 g leeks 50 kcals 2.9 g protein 6.2 carbs 1.7fat

320 g celeriac 48 kcals 2.9g protein 6.1 carbs 1.6fat

342 g parsnips 226 kcals 5.5g protein 44 carbs 4.1fat

185 g swede 20 kcals 0.6 g protein 4.3 carbs 1.3fat

160 g carrots 35.2 kcals 0.96 g protein 7.8 carbs 0.6fat

totals 1437.2 kcals 131 g protein 71 g carbs 43.4 g fat

x 4 x 4 x9

Kcals 524 kcal protien 284 cal carb 390.6 fat

% macronutrient (divide by total cal x 100) 36.5 % 19.8 % 27.2 %

So this is COOL as it does fit my low carb ratios

I divided this into 5 portions so each meal is:

287.4 kcals 26.2 g protein 14.2 g carbs 8.7g fat

which, as I was just throwing this together last night, is not bad for how many grams of each macronutrient I wanted either, protein is a bit high, but I don't worry too much if my protein is higher.

I will eat two of these today.

I also have 2 meals of:

90 g chicken breast 144 kcals 25.6 protein 0 carb 4.7 fat

100 g baby new potatoes 66 kcals 1.4 protein 15.4 carb 0.3 fat

70 g cauliflower 19.6 kcals 2 g protein 1.5 g carb 0.6 g fat

Totals 229.6 kcal 29 g protien 16.9 g carb 5.6 g fat

Kcals 116 kcals 67.6 50.4

% macronutrient 50% protein 29.4 %carbs 22 % fat

I also have two of these today, and as the carbs are high, I will try to eat both before about 5 pm.

I am working out all my meals right now, it does get easier the more you do it.

I usually have two meals each day that are more or less the SAME every day, post those next.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

LondonGeezer said:


> yahhh goodluck n piccies piccies piccies!!


I will take some pics by the weekend and post them. Comp bikini, not sure if I will do physique or figure girl poses or BOTH as I will be doing both classes me thinks. 

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

ooooooooooh all my numbers moved.

LORIAN hun, can I put tables in? This is SO important in comp prep

x

x

x

T


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

koool.. goodluck with it all, il be ere.. sitting.. waiting.. patiently

:bounce: :lift: :bounce:


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm cheering for you Tatyana.

It is obvious that your calculations pay off big time for you in your success.

Thank you for taking the time to share your success tips with us and give us examples!!

Good practical information.

I can feel your focus, energy, and excitement!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

6:15 am cardio 30-45 miN?

[/TD]<TD align=right x:num>2[/TD]<TD align=right x:num>4.4[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]05:00[/TD][TD]100 g baby potatoes

Ok this is an edit, look at what the change over in the board did to my tables!  Going to delete most of them!

Calories are a bit low!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

30 min x-trainer

Hams and Chest

I am not going to put in LOADS of training stuff as I figure the lads have that handled

x

x

x

T

OH carbs a bit high!

Edited: Food table deleted as 'computer gibberished' in the forum upgrade.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

T i think this should be moved into the Shows, Pro's and Insperations forum i would like to make it a sticky along with James's pre-comp thread...what do you think..


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Today was an OFF day as I had a seminar in London, last one AND I started one on Monday.

My calories are ok, but I am not that happy with my macronutrient variations.

This week is OK as I am pretty sure I was eating closer to 2500 Kcal-3000 kcals/day albeit clean, for the last month +.

I am also going to have to change my mid afternoon meal, going to have to be a chicken and something again, which means 3 meals to work every day, and then the quick release GI for a meal just before I train.

I LOVE my whey, but it is not as condusive to weight loss as real food.

Hey Paul,

feel free to move if you like, I did try to put this in the women's section, but for some reason couldn't get in on that day.

x

x

x

T

Edited: Food macronutrient table deleted


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

15 min walking

30 min X-trainer

Back and Bis

x

x

x

T

Edited: Food Macronutrient Table deleted


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok this would be a protein to a veggie (OMG!) but one of those MUST HAVE cravings I get. Go figure, red lentils.

I think there is one amino acid that is found in the highest quantities in red lentils, for some reason lysine pops into my head.

You can drop the carbs a bit by cutting down on the carrots, and not putting in the celeriac.

Season with thyme. Carrots are GRATED.

Off season this is great on pasta and with a touch of olive oil or sundried tomatoe paste at the end. Red peppers also go GREAT.

TABLE GONE !

Oh yah the values in the portion sizes is in grams, and I often have to work out different quantities to see what fits in with the diet.

NOt sure what I am doing that the headings don't always line up, but I always put things in the same order.

This is tedious, but as I keep records, AND I find I get better at eyeballing quantities and I also get better at keeping running totals in my head.

x

x

x

T


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

T i have moved this thread to this forum so all the members can see not only the diffrences between the male competing bodybuilders but between the female and male competitors...

do you intend to gradually drop your carbs down and replace the cals with good fats?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for moving Paul.

There is also the difference between natural and assisted athletes.

OH the carb thing, I will do carb cycling, I will see how I look, I may cut my carbs more, don't tell Scott!

I am open to trying new diet stuff, I am going to have fierce abs this season and cut up quads!

So Today

AM cardio running 30-45 min (must time)

Pm cardio 15 min walking

30 min x training

Triceps and abs

I have also been a bit slack on my supps, which I think are more important for a natty.

I have been doing 2 g of amino acids and 5 g glutamine before morning cardio.

I am going to have to start back on them full on from Monday. It is a HUGE amount of tablets!

x

x

x

T


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

whatching this with interest T i know you'll look awesome again!!

good luck x

all the more difficult without the aid of aas me thinks


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Good to see this Tatyana. looking forward to the final results. Give 100% and you'll be a winner

James


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

Give 100% and you'll be a winner

james

them who dont come 2nd!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok so let's see if my diet chart works this time!

I do have a tendency to eat what I fancy, however, I have been eating 'clean' for a long time in my life. So for example this morning I was craving steak and eggs, so I have had that!

I am going to check with the 'natties' cause for some reason, I don't think that they cut carbs in a massive way.

I am sure I am not the only one who eats 200g carbs/day right up until comp, and not just carb loading!

Thanks James and Big Unc!

I don't think AAS would make it easier, it would just be one more thing to figure out and REMEMBER.

As I mentioned earlier, I am initially really ANNOYED with taking so many supps! I am going to start back on the creatine as well.

x

x

x

T

ARGGGH my excel charts are not working!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> I am going to check with the 'natties' cause for some reason, I don't think that they cut carbs in a massive way.


Yes they do T i had a long in depth chat with Peter Chown when i trained at monsters with Liz Kinsella and we actually diet pretty much the same he also carb cycles....

if you want my honest opinion T i think that you eat too many carbs and could do with lowering them more if you want to come in on the day with your condition nailed...



Tatyana said:


> I don't think AAS would make it easier, it would just be one more thing to figure out and REMEMBER.


using AAS definitely makes it easier to diet more from a mental angle than physical believe me i know after this year...plus raised test levels will accelerate fat loss much the same as low test levels will hinder fat loss hence why women find it harder to lose fat...


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Paul,

I think you are right about the amount of time I have and carbs, so my qualifiers are 5 and 7 weeks, I do have a choice of the two really.

I did cut my carbs today quite a bit, my calories were WAY Higher though. It does amount to MY BAD of some peanuts at the cage fighting, otherwise they would have been just above 2400 kcals. I will see if my charts work tomorrow.

If I had more time I think I am ok with about 200 g/carbs a day, mind you I did that last year and my quads didn't cut they way I wanted.

They are starting with more definition this year.

x

x

x

T


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> If I had more time I think I am ok with about 200 g/carbs a day, mind you I did that last year and my quads didn't cut they way I wanted.


this says it all i think T i am sure that you will come down and step on stage with great condition i will say that i have worked with plenty of people both men and women that think they can diet with moderate - high carbs and scoff at me when i say they should drop their carbs and raise there good fats until there condition drops in and they attain the best condition they have had....as long as you maintain the cals and protein to prevent muscle breakdown then you will drop the fat and keep the muscle..


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Well Saturday was a low carb day for me! Flipped my ratios

I can't get the chart to work for Friday right now but here is the final tally

Total Calories = 2549.3

Grams of protein 266.9 x4 = 1067.6 kcals /total daily calories x 100 = 41.9 %

Grams of Carbs 245.8 x 4 = 983.2 kcals / total daily calories x 100 = 38.6 %

Grams of Fat 52.3 x 4 = 470.7 kcals/ total daily calories x 100 = 18.5 %

OH it is so much easier to diet in this hot weather.

I LOVE training in the heat, and it is great running first thing in the morning as well.

I will try and post the foods later if I can figure out why my excel charts are going funny.

I am also doing this as I have realised SO many people have bonkers ideas about food. I was talking to a girl on my community project course this morning who was asking about my diet, and of course stated, how hard it must be.

She was shocked when I told her

1. How much I weighed (oh yah pics soon)

2. How many calories I ate

She claimed to eat between 500-1000 kcals/day, although she hadn't worked it out and her meals were described in this manner

Breakfast Cup of coffee

Lunch Salad with cheese, Salad was celery, cucumber, and lettuce

Evening meal Fruit

Needless to say she was very thin and having a few health problems.

She also thought that this was healthy.

SO I will post bloody everything, even all the BADS in my diet, totally transparent.

This will also make it difficult for me to CHEAT as I will have to be honest.

OK so I am having a hard time getting off the dairy. I LOVE my skimmed milk latte's in London, and as I am in nearly 3 times a week................................................

Seriously cutting back on the diet drinks, really just for CHEATS and occasional TREATS

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Saturday Kcals: 2735.1

Protein =317.1 grams or 42.6%

Carbs = 115.5 grams or 16.9 %

Fat = 109.7 grams or 361%

Sunday kcals=2112

Protein = 224.9 grams or 42.6 %

Carbs = 117.1 grams or 22%

Fat 90.4 grams or 38.5%

Ok my calories were higher than I wanted, I was BAD at the cage fighting and had a WEE BAG of peanuts. NO calories listed on it, but OMG! Let me tell you I will not be having those again anytime soon.

YUP so the fat was HIGH. AND my weight is down, and on the BMI scales my body fat has dropped as well.

Will post that after tomorrow's weigh in (full week)

x

x

x

T


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

wicked read.. Goodluck to u T!!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> Seriously cutting back on the diet drinks, really just for CHEATS and occasional TREATS
> 
> x
> 
> ...


why are you cutting back on diet drinks T i drink upto 2L of diet coke a day upto 5 days out from a show


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Paul,

I don't think that diet drinks are all that healthy. I am drinking loads of herbal and green tea though, sometimes sweetened with Stevia.

I think I am going to do a 3 day low carb then one day mod carb.

AND so far, I have lost weight not only on the scales, but in the BMI ones as well (I so need to fix my calipers!)

Last Monday I was 68.8 kg (notice I took off the 0.8 cause I thought it made it look better), and this morning I was 67.1 kg. My body fat has dropped about 2 % as well, however the error in the BMI scales is HUGE, however, just as long as it goes DOWN!

Ok, so I also plot out my ENTIRE week to have a look to see how I am doing on the calorie and carb front.

I am going to have to figure out why my excel tables are not working anymore!

I have flipped from a decent off season ratio of (protein carbs fat) 40-40-20 to 40-20-40 on my low carb days.

I am tempted to try a bit lower carbs, I do have a photoshoot in just over a week and my abs are just starting to show under the CHUB again.

x

x

x

T

OH Yah training, I have been on the 6 am cardio, but it is really NICE right now in this weather and I run along the sea front as well, BLISS!

My neighbour is training for a 10 Km race so I have a running buddy. I am also on my pedal cycle for about 2 hours a day in the weekends.

I was to be training with another FBB on Sunday in London, but was blown out for a hangover!

I had seminar class today in London, just got in, so legs days will now be Tuesday. I might post my leg workout as I LOVE doing legs, most of the time!


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

why diet coke and not just water mate?



Pscarb said:


> why are you cutting back on diet drinks T i drink upto 2L of diet coke a day upto 5 days out from a show


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Unc, I do find that on the comp diet, with absolutely NO sugar and much lower carbs, you do want something sweet.

There have been a few nights I would wander drooling to my late night shop, just desperate for some flavour other than diet coke.

And then you want to faint if they are baking.

Only a few times though, otherwise it is not that bad. 

x

x

x

T


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BIG-UNC said:


> why diet coke and not just water mate?


Unc i don't drink that amount everyday i guess i could wrote it better but i drink the diet coke on top of the 4-6L of water per day


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

ok , but why diet coke? thought it was just sh!te?

(cheers tats)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

why wuld you think it is sh1te??


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

T when is the competition date?? this wos a great morning read  chicken stew... something i didnt think of.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey GEE-ZAH

Yes there is this wonderful thing that you can mix your chicken up with veg and barley, called COOKING 

It does make the diet more interesting.

Big Unc I don't think any of the diet drinks are all that great, junk food really.

I am only having as treats/cheats sort of desperation drinks really.

I have an article about diet drinks I will post.

x

x

x

T


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey T !

nice thread hunny buns ! ....

i shall be following it with great intrest, enthusiasm and encouragement....

i also have an article on the diet drinks mate ,...

it focuses on the Co2 content and how it can hinder certain things ,...was it in the american mag ,.? whats it called musclemag or summat?


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

just thought it was full of additives paul!!

is it good for us like? (or are you making fun?)

cant tell with you!


----------



## Bibbsta (May 23, 2006)

Hey T,keep up the good work.I hope to catch up with you at one of the BNBF shows:beer:


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Monday Kcals 2041 207 g protein 199 g carbs 40 g fat Ratios (%) 40-39-16 Moderate carbs

Tuesday Kcals 2176 201 g protein 255 g carbs 37 g fat Ratios 37-47-18 Moderate carbs

Wednesday Kcals 2266 230 g protein 221 g carbs 54 g fat Ratios 41-39-22 Moderate carbs

Thursday Kcals 2302 250 g protein 213 g carbs 56 g fat Ratios 44-37-22 Moderate carbs

FRiday 2549 kcals 267 g protein 246 g carbs 53 g fat Ratios 42-39-9 Moderate carbs

Saturday 2735 kcals 317 g protein 116 g carbs 110 g fat Ratios 46-17-36 very low carbs

Sunday 2112 kcals 225 g protein 117 g carbs 90 g fat Ratios 43-22-39 low carbs

Ok I may be really precise about this, however, I have also just started this fitness/wellbeing seminar AND I have come to realise that most peeps do not have the foggiest WHAT they put in their mouths AND they think that starving themselves is the best way to go.

A few may be having a peek in to check it out, so I will be posting what I eat, few recipes........

Did anyone else know that the Jenny Craig diet recommends 700 kcals/day for the first week then increasing to 900 kcals/week! IMHO that woman needs to have her AAS sued off for the damage she is doing to all those women's metabolism.

I am dropping my carbs more than I did last season, but I am a newbie to competing and open to new stuff, AND basically the best condition for the women in naturals will WIN.

So Jon, I am planning on doing Manchester AND St. Albans, unless of course I qualify at the first OR I look completely rubbish still for Manchester.

I have a photoshoot in a WEEK, so now staying on target and NOT having that small skinny latte was quite easy.

Raikey,

Just made a HUGE pot of salsa, I will post the recipe. It is a godsend on low carb days. Still have to figure out the macronutrients though.

Big Cyber Hugs

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

LondonGeezer said:


> T when is the competition date?? this wos a great morning read  chicken stew... something i didnt think of.


BNBF Northern in Manchester is July 15th

BNBF Central in St. Albans on July 30th

I may do both, or depends what I look like on the 15th.

WABBA is August 5th, so Manchester is better

x

x

x

T


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

Ohhh yeh u still have to post ur photoz!!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah we want photos, Tat!!!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok pics. No makeup, just my new cool bikini. Not for comps though!

x

x

x

T


----------



## pookie69 (Apr 20, 2006)

Just...

... *wow*.

My only complaint as always is that the piccies are too bloody small! 

BTW - how much do you weigh atm? What are you looking to get down to come competition next month?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Pookie,

67 kg or 147.4 lbs or ten stone 5.

I will compete around 60-61 kg, so I can still lose that amount sensibly.

Too fast and lose all the muscle too!

I was a bit freaked about posting how much I weigh, and I have always weighed a lot more than most girls, and we all know muscle weighs more than fat.

I am doing this so people can see it is often NOT about the numbers (unless of course we are talking body fat percentages).

Women get crazy trying to weigh 8 stone. I was around 8 stone at age 13 or 14 and then I started running and weight training. My weight jumped by a stone and has rarely been below that since. 

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok, I can't be doing without my veg or greens, and this recipe is a bit of a godsend on low carb days. I used to make it for carb deplete, but now that more days are around 100 g carbs.....................

4 peppers (420 g) 142.8 kcals 4.2 g protein 26.9 g carbs 1.7 g fat

2 large onions (481 g) 81.6 kcals 2.9 g protein 17.8 g carbs 3.4 g fat

3 tins tomatoes (1200 g) 192 kcals 12 g protein 36 g carbs 4.8 g fat

100 g tomatoe paste 82 kcals 4.7 g protein 14.9 g carbs 0.4 g fat

Totals 498.4 kcals 23.8 g protein 95.6 g carbs and 9.5 g fat

Total weight of salsa = 2201 g

SO to figure out the calories in a 100 g portion do the cross multiplication thing

if 2201 g = 498.4 kcals

100 g = ? (ok this is the above divided by the bottom numbers and then CROSS multiply them)

2201 g ?= 498.4 kcals x 100 g

2201 g ? = 49840 kcals g

2201 g? / 2201 g = 49840 kcal g / 2201 g

? = 49840 kcal / 2201

? = 22.6 kcals in 100 g of salsa

Also 1.1 g of protein

4.3 g of carbs

0.5 g of fat

Chop peppers and onions super fine or chuck in a food processor

Throw everything in a big pot with about 3-4 tablespoons of ground coriander and ground cumin and dried chili peppers or cayenne pepper to taste

Cook on a low heat for about an hour.

Chop in some fresh coriander at the end for extra YUM!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok Monday and I have just about got last week's diet all calculated. I think I can stop with the counting and weighing everything soon as I have all my basic meals and foods sorted.

I will post a typical low carb and high carb day meal up.

NO change on my weight from last week, however I feel a bit tighter.

I am going for no oats in the morning days and double cardio 4 days a week.

My broadband went down this weekend and I haven't been able to sort it, so even LESS posting till it gets up and running again.

Morning cardio is getting easier, so I will start running hills soon. JOY!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Nice thread


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> Ok, I can't be doing without my veg or greens, and this recipe is a bit of a godsend on low carb days. I used to make it for carb deplete, but now that more days are around 100 g carbs.....................
> 
> 4 peppers (420 g) 142.8 kcals 4.2 g protein 26.9 g carbs 1.7 g fat
> 
> ...


I hope this gets copied to the cutting/bulking recipe forum!

You are truely my inspiration when I get discouraged!!!

I've had a month of family b'day parties that did my diet in so I'm really trying to get back to a stricter diet.

How tall are you?

You have no worries to be worried about saying how much you weigh with those pictures!!!

BIG RESPECT!!!

xxx

:cheer2:


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok so I have gotten the hang of the low carb thing me thinks!

This is the summary from last week.

Monday

1824 kcals 196 g protien 114.3 g carbs 65.2 g fat 43% protein 25.1 % carbs 32.2 % fat

Tuesday (ok this was the first day of WOMEN:S stuff and a refeed, soooooooo) :rolleye11

2899kcals 286 g protein 336 g carbs 38 g fat 39.5% protein 46 % carbs 11.8 % fat

Wednesday

2182 kcals 281 g protein 112 g carbs 86 g fat 52% protein 21 % carbs 36 % fat

Thursday

2147 kcals 257 g protein 85 g carbs 82 g fat 48% protein 16% carbs 34% fat

Friday

2021 kcals 211 g protein 85 g carbs 93 g fat 42% protein 17% carbs 42 % fat

Saturday

1733 kcals 200 g protein 172 g carbs 24 g fat 46% protein 40% carbs 12% fat

Sunday

1882 kcals 222 g protein 110 g carbs 64 g fat 47% protein 23% carbs 31% fat

I think I have it sussed know how to get my carbs below 100 g and still have my VEG.

I hate to admit it but the carb cycling is OK! I am quite positive I didn't get enough fat in my diet last season, and it is SO important to have nice skin and hair, especially doing figure.

My carbs were just above 40 g yesterday, and I felt fine, great with morning cardio as well today.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I LOVE my veg, and so many of them are so low carb, there is NO EXCUSE not to eat them IMHO.

200g Onions (about 2 onions) 34 kcals 1.2 g protein 7.4 g carbs 0.2 g fat

200 g celery (4 sticks) 16 kcals 1 g protein 1.6 g carbs 0.6 g fat

10g garlic (2 bits) 9.8 kcals 0.8 g protein 1.6 g carbs 0.1 g fat

200 g carrots (6 small) 60 kcals 1.4 g protein 12 g carbs 1 g fat

200 g brocolli (1 head) 48 kcals 6.2 g protein 2.2 g carbs 4 g fat

440 g cauliflower (I head) 150 kcals 16 g protein 13 g carb 4 g fat

400 g tomato (1 tin) 64 kcals 4 g protein 12 g carbs 1.6 g fat

1 low salt stock cube 23 kcals 1.1 g protein 1.2 g carbs 0.8 g fat

Sautee onions, celery and garlic in about 2 cups of water with the stock cube.

Add in the carrots, brocolli and cauliflower, cook till tender

Add the tomatoes, flavour with oregano, thyme, basil or mixed herbs/mixed italian herbs

Makes about 6 250 g servings which are:

67.4 kcals 5.3 g protein 8.5 g carbs 1.7 g fat

Bigger lads may only get about 3 servings out of this.

Chuck in the amount of chicken or turkey you want, and add olive or udo's for more kcals and Bob's your uncle!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok I never thought I would find anything I liked as much as oats and whey for breakfast (and when I was studying, I had this at least three times a day, OMG!) however,

70 g avocado (1/2 avocado) 266 kcals 2.7 g protein 2.7 g carbs 28 g fat

50 g whole eggs (1 egg) 75 kcals 6.3 g protein 0 g carbs 5.6 g fat

150 g egg whites (3-4 eggs) 44 kcals 13.5 g protein 0 g carbs 0 g fat

100 g salsa 22 kcals 1.1 g protein 4.3 g carbs 0.5 g fat

AND I think with a rocket salad with a bit of red pepper next time, YUM!

Most of my meals are usually around 300 kcals, and this one is a bit higher, but in the morning after a run, I think it is ok.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Peg said:


> I hope this gets copied to the cutting/bulking recipe forum!
> 
> You are truely my inspiration when I get discouraged!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Peg and Ironman

Nice to hear as I am all about making a difference

I am almost 5 foot 3 inches, or 164 cm. I know I look MASSIVE in pics, and it really surprised Jamie at how ickle I was when he met me. Except my arms and legs are bigger than a lot of non BBing lads 

x

x

x

T


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

5FT 3 !!!

AWWW!

i dint know that,....

now that make a difference...

i thought you were a 6 footer.....


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

your arm and legs are alot bigger than some lads who train tat!


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

T ur bigger then me!!!!!  lol

looking good in those pics and you are so 1track minded.. not thinkin bout havin the odd 1 or 2 bits n bobs here and there.. you've got your goal running through your mind 24/7 and thats how i know your gona come out ontop.. keep it up laydee n good luck!! x


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Tatyana said:


> *Unc, I do find that on the comp diet, with absolutely NO sugar and much lower carbs, you do want something sweet*.
> 
> There have been a few nights I would wander drooling to my late night shop, just desperate for some flavour other than diet coke.
> 
> ...


Would fruit or smoothies not be cool when you get the sweet tooth?


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

Ive found with personal experience that supplementing with 5g glutamine between meals helps alot with my sugar cravings.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Cap said:


> Would fruit or smoothies not be cool when you get the sweet tooth?


I do have fruit, however usually it is just before and after training.

My fav fruit smoothie:

2 frozen bananas (freeze peeled and separate)

200 g frozen strawberries

200 ml orange juice

1 scoop vanilla whey

Mix in blender (may have to let strawberries get a bit soft).

This is too yum for words. 

x

x

x

T

Glutamine is the BOMB for carb cravings


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I put this on Jame's thread as when I saw him and Kim yesterday we had a great chat.

I am NOT going to be ready for the BNBF in Manchester (3 weeks) and probably JUST ready for the qualifier at the end of July in St. Albans.

Wabba is the week after.

I am not going to be annoyed with myself for leaving my dieting late and being more girlie curvy off season, cause since January I have

1. Given up the ganja

2. Given up the ciggies

3. Had breast surgery and a good 2 months off full on training (maybe even 3 if I am honest)

4. Finished first year of Master's degree (disertation and exams)

SO I think I am actually doing GREAT, and I have dropped about half a stone since the beginning of June.

There are pic on the other UK-M that show the difference.

x

x

x

T


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> I do have fruit, however usually it is just before and after training.
> 
> My fav fruit smoothie:
> 
> ...


i personelly believe this is a mistake...

using this smoothy before training could give you a crash during your training as the carbs are all relativly simple and therefore fast acting....but saying this it is also a mistake after training as because most of these carbs are fructose then they will primarily restock liver glycogen not muscle glycogen which is not what you want...

when dieting for a show in my opinion you cannot drink fruit smoothys once a day never mind twice.....


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Paul,

Good thing I haven't had one since last summer. I thought they were too yummy for my own good  . I have frozen strawberries though!

Pre training I have been having strawberries or raspberries in thick mixed vanilla whey.

Post training just a whey shake, on carb days, 50 g of rice cakes.

x

x

x

T


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thats the way girl...


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I think my smoothies will be my clean cheat, in AUGUST! I think they are a great transition food for peeps who do like their milkshakes and ice cream etc.

I am too chub for any cheat meals right now :axe:

My low carb days have dropped to 40 g Mr. Scarborough.

Great to eat peanut butter though.

Kim was not entirely thrilled when I told her I was doing carb cycling, but I did tell her you were looking out for me 

OH yah, the tall blonde, she was really nice, E. European girlie, think she is doing WABBA this year.

Gotta love those slavic gene pools!

x

x

x

T


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

glad to hear that you have dropped T i think you will find it to work very well.

if you want i can go through it in more detail next week (i am away from tonight til sunday)...

did'nt know Kim knew who i was


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok I have had a GREAT and a really funny weekend.

I have left my comp prep too late, and I may have to miss the BNBF AGAIN this season.

AND as WABBA body beautiful is a week after this one...............................................

I have been told that the issue is that now peeps know me, AND I know better, I can't really get on the stage unless I am in GREAT condition.

Also I have been told that I might be better suited to figure! Even in the natties. So funny as that is something I would have loved to hear a year ago.

OK so I haven't been completely honest.

My weight three week ago was about 69 kg, I just didn't want to admit, even to myself, just HOW off season I got! And my body fat is OVER 20%, around 23% actually.

AND that was when I had lost some weight!

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh!

I am NOT going to be too annoyed with myself. I did pack up the puff in January, and then stop and start on the ciggies until April, when I gave them up for my breast op.

I have had a year of procrastination, and I crammed uni, as I procrastinated with that too, and I think I managed to pass.

I also got over my broken heart in about January or Feb.

So no real surprise that I have procrastinated with my comp prep. AND I also know that I can get into pretty great shape in about 5 weeks.

So all in all going WAY over my desired off season BF of 17% does suck BIG TIME, however, cause I have had this breakdown, I am going to try a new way of dieting, with the drop the carbs.

I think it will be a blessing in disguise.

SO I am coming clean with all of this cause BBing is a sport that can be really difficult, and 'life' sometimes is difficult and complex and gets in the way.

I do have an agenda that BBing is a vehicle for people being healthy and well, and by doing it in the natural way, setting an example.

I made this public and now there is NO point in trying to hide anything.

So my plans are to see what sort of shape I will be in in 4 and 5 weeks (last week before a comp does not really count).

I am going to drop my calories a bit more, and increase my cardio to twice a day for minimum 4 days a week, and also go for the high rep weight training (although sets to failure).

AND if I do look poo by the end of July, my first comps of the season will be the UKBFF show (Pudsey Sept 10th) and Musclemania on Sept 4th.

I also think there is one more WABBA show in September.

SO here I go! Onwards and upward!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Tatyana said:


> I put this on Jame's thread as when I saw him and Kim yesterday we had a great chat.
> 
> I am NOT going to be ready for the BNBF in Manchester (3 weeks) and probably JUST ready for the qualifier at the end of July in St. Albans.
> 
> ...


Thats good Tat, at least your keeping things in perspective and remaining positive. Who knows even though you have left the dieting a bit late you might still place quite well eh?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok so it has been 1 kg loss and about 1% body fat a week. I am going to drop my calories a bit lower (under 2000 kcals most days, one high a week) and try and eat as much solid food as poss.

The low carb days are not so bad with peanut butter, and that oatmeal for breakkie is only 2 sleeps away MAX, it is tolerable.

I am only going to have rice cakes post training (GOD I love them, too much in fact).

I will post a typical day's diet for low, moderate and high carb days this week as they are falling into a routine.

I did make one boo boo and ran three low carb days together! SO like carb depletion it is unreal!

*Monday* 2134 kcals 212 g protein 44 g carbs 124 g fat

40% protien 8% carbs 52% fat

*Tuesday* 2055 kcals 297 g protein 45.2 g carbs 82.4 g fat

58% protein 9 % carbs 36% fat

*Wednesday* 2170 kcals 285 g protien 216 g carbs 40 g fat

53% protein 40 % carbs 10% g fat (oops bit high on fat today)

*Thursday* 2866 kcals 307.1 g protien 312 g carbs 35 g fat (high calorie day so body does not adapt to low calories)

43% protien 44% carbs 11% fat

*Friday* 1690 kcals 234 g protein 42 g carbs 62.5 g fat

55% protein 10% carbs 33% fat

*Saturday* 1985 kcals 234 g protein 136 g carbs 76 g fat

47% protein 27% carbs 34% fat

*Sunday* 2204 kcals 260 g protien 68 g carbs 89 g fat

47% protien 12% carbs 36% fat

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok, I know some of you lads don't like your veg, so here is a way to disguise them AND it tastes pretty good too.

Baz Pants also said he would eat anything as long as he could drink it, and this is something that can be blended.

1 large onion (267 g) 45.4 kcals 1.6 g protein 9.9 g carbs 3.4 g fat

4 sticks celery (150 g) 12 kcals 0.8 g protein 1.2 g carbs 0.5 g fat

3-4 peppers (mostly red-300g) 102 kcals 3.3 g protein 21 g carbs 1.2 g fat

2-3 bulbs garlic (10 g) 9.8 kcals 0.8 g protein 1.6 g carbs 0.1 g fat

6 small carrots (100 g) 24 kcals 0.6 g protein 4.9 g carbs 0.4 g fat

Fennel 3 bulbs (450 g) 49.5 kcals 4.1 g protien 6.8 g carbs 0.9 g fat

2 cans tinned tomatoes (800 g) 184 kcals 10.4 g protein 32 g carbs 1.6 g fat

Totals 427 kcals 22 g protein 77 g carbs 8 g fat

20 % protein 73% carbs 17% fat

Saute onions, celery and garlic

Add carrots and fennel

Cook till quite soft and add peppers

Chuck in tomatoes

Let cool and blend/food process 1/2 to 3/4 of the mix, all of it if you really can't deal with the veg. And PRESTO, it is like a yummy Italian tomatoe sauce.

When coolish chuck in herbs (oregano, basil, mixed Italian, thyme), herbs at end of cooking always, spices at beginning.

I got 10 serving of nearly 200 g from this, each serving is under 50 Kcals and about 7 g of carbs

Fresh fennel and fennel seeds give food that serious Italian flavour, I love it!

You could hide broccolli or cauliflower in this one as well.

It is great for low carb days with a touch of olive oil or sun dried tomatoe paste.

I am going to have this with brown rice on carb days.

x

x

x

T


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> 20 % protein 73% carbs 17% fat


= 110%.......??

blonde!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

YES I know there are some errors Mr. Raikey, however, I didn't think any of you LUNK heads would notice! 

I couldn't be bothered to figure that one out! This isn't medical laboratory science, it is the general trends really!

BLESS, big, handsome and clever!

OK Kim has suggested that I do Miss Perfect at WABBA as I have pulled a Lee Priest this season. :boohoo:

BONUS, there is PRIZE MONEY! Among other things...............

Now just watch me dial it in and get all ripped!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Tatyana said:


> !
> 
> *Monday* 2134 kcals 212 g protein 44 g carbs 124 g fat
> 
> ...


Hey Tat is there a reason your food amounts vary each day (protein, carbs, fats) or is that just the way it works out? As long as your getting roughly what you should be to help you grow and recover its cool?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Cap,

Yes there is a reason why it varies. I do try to keep the protein around 200 g + or 50% of my daily calories.

I am doing carb cycling, so when the carbs are UP the fat goes down and vice versa.

When I cut down on my carbs I still need to get in the calories, so fat increases although not as much as carbs as 1 g carbs = 4 kcals whereas 1 g fat = 9 kcals.

Ok so I am in this seminar with Landmark Education on Mondays called Beyond Fitness, and while it does cover issues about fitness, it is about having breakthroughs in the area of fitness, vitality and well-being.

I have done it before, and it made a HUGE difference in how I fed myself and set me on my healthy path, and the whole heal the people heal the planet agenda I have.

SO this week's 'homework' is to write down EVERYTHING I eat and drink and at what times, which is convient as I said I would put down what I ate this week anyway, now just a bit more detail.

SO here we go!

Moderate Carb day so around 125 g of carbs

*6:10 am*

71 g/ml grapefruit juice

2 hydroxycuts

2 g Branched Chain amino acids 8 kcals 2 g protein

10 g glutamine 40 kcals 10 g protein

250 ml black coffee (STRONG)

6:40 am

RUN on beach for 35 min

*7:30 am*

30 g oats (10 g barley, 10 g rye, 10 g oat flakes)

108 kcals 3.3 g protein 18.1 g carbs 2.4 g fat

30 g whey 101 kcals 20 g protein 1.8 g carbs 1.6 g fat

250 ml Yogi 'choco' tea

9:00 am

Animal Pack (BBing multi vitamins and minerals +)

250 ml water

*10 am*

77 g chicken breast 123 kcals 22 g protein 0 g carbs 4 g fat

194 eat your veg tomatoe sauce 43 kcals 2.2 g protein 7.7 g carbs 0.8 g fat

25 g brown rice 85 kcals 2.2 g protein 17.7 g carbs 0.6 g fat

350 ml green tea

*11:30 am *

2 hydroxycuts 5.4 kcals 0.7 g protein 0.6 g carbs 0.04 g fat

500 ml water

*
12 noon*

77 g chicken breast 123 kcals 21.6 g protein 0 g carbs 4 g fat

194 g Tomatoe/veg sauce 43 kcals 2.2 g protein 7.7 g carbs 0.8 g fat

16 g brown rice 54 kcals 1.4 g protein 11.3 g carbs 0.4 g fat

*
1:00 pm*

350 ml Rooiboos Tea (red bush tea)

*
2:30 pm *

2 hydroxycuts

500 ml water

*3:00 pm*

Veg stew 59 kcals 5 g protein 7.7 g carbs 1.4 g fat

Turkey Breast 88 g 136 kcals 31 g protein 0 g carbs 1.5 g fat

350 ml lemon zinger tea

*6:00 pm*

40 g vanilla whey 161 kcals 32 g protein 2.9 g carbs 0.6 g fat

150 g raspberries 37.5 kcals 2.1 g protein 6.9 g carbs 0.4 g fat

*
6:30 pm*

30 g choc whey 101 kcals 20 g protein 1.8 g carbs 1.6 g fat

*7:00*

PhD pre-workout drink 38 kcals 5.5 g protein 4.3 g carbs 0 g fat

Training

30 min X-trainer

Hams, abs and calves

1 L of water

*8:30 pm*

PVL whey cooler 85 kcals 20 g protein 1 g carb 0 g fat

20g Oat cakes 126 kcals 2.4 g protein 20.3 g carbs 3.9 g fat

*9:30 pm*

300 g spinach 56 kcals 6.8 g protein 2.4 g carbs 2.4 g fat

78 g chicken 123 kcals 22 g protein 0 g carbs 4 g fat

5 ml olive oil 45 kcals 0 g protein 0 g carbs 5 g fat

*10:30 pm*

250 ml of Yogi Choco tea

Total calories 1892.8

Protein 237 g

Carbs 119 g

Fat 35.4 g

Calories from protein= 237 g x 4 kcal/g = 948 kcals

Calories from carbs = 119 g x 4 kcals/g = 476 kcals

Calories from fat = 35.4 g x 9 kcals/g = 319 kcals

Percentage of calories from:

Protein 948 kcals/1892.8 kcals = 50.1% protein

Carbs 476kcals/ 1892.8 kcals = 25 %

Fat 319 kcals/1892.8 kcals x 100 = 16.9 % fat

Ok again the maths are not perfect, there are about 150 kcals not accounted for (RAIKEY!), probably my messy scribbling in my notebook, but that is only about a 2% error on the protein and/or carbs and even less on the fats.

I get the general jist of what I am eating.

After awhile of doing this, it does become like second nature, and you can eyeball portions and keep running totals in your head.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Low Carb Day

7:00 am

2 hydroxycuts

2 g Branched Chain amino acids 8 kcals 2 g protein

10 g glutamine 40 kcals 10 g protein

250 ml black coffee (STRONG)

7:30 am

50 g avocado 90 kcals 0.8 g protein 0.8 g carbs 9.5 g fat

1 whole egg 50 g 76 kcals 6.3 g protein 0 g carbs 5.6 g fat

3 egg whites 150 g 36 kcals 9 g protein 0 g carbs 0 g fat

100 g salsa 22 kcals 1.1 g protein 4.3 g carbs 0.5 g fat

9 am

25 g mixed nuts (50 g for entire day) 337.5 kcals 8.2 g protein 5 g carbs 31.6 g fat

Animal Pack 16 kcals 3 g protein 1 g carbs

500 ml water

10:30 am

Veg stew 59 kcals 5 g protein 7.7 g carbs 1.4 g fat

Turkey Breast 88 g 136 kcals 31 g protein 0 g carbs 1.5 g fat

350 ml herbal tea

12:00

25 g mixed nuts

2 hydroxycuts

1:00

77 g chicken breast 123 kcals 22 g protein 0 g carbs 4 g fat

194 eat your veg tomatoe sauce 43 kcals 2.2 g protein 7.7 g carbs 0.8 g fat

500 ml water

3:00 pm

Mixed Salad with olive oil 185 kcals 5.2 g protein 12 g carbs 12.2 g fat

350 ml herbal tea

4:00

2 hydroxycuts

500 ml water

6:00

20 g peanuts 113 kcals 12.8 g protein 6.3 g carbs 23 g fat

40 g whey 161 kcals 32 g protein 2.9 g carbs 0.6 g fat

100 g strawberries 27 kcals 0.8 g protein 6 g carbs 0.1 g fat

Train

15 min power walking

40 min interval running

1 L water

PhD pre-workout drink 38 kcals 5.5 g protein 4.3 g carbs 0 g fat

Chest and Biceps

10:00

2g Branched Chain amino acids 8 kcals 2 g protein

10 g glutamine 40 kcals 10 g protein

PVL whey cooler 85 kcals 20 g protein 1 g carb 0 g fat

10:30

100 g Rosso Tofu 215 kcals 17.3 g protein 4 g carbs 14.1 g fat

20 g olives 26.6 kcals 0.2 g protein 0.8 g carbs 2.4 g fat

250 ml Yogi Tea

total calories 1868.6

Total protein 181.6 g = 726 kcals 39 %

total carbohydrates 63.6 g = 254.4 kcals 14%

Total fat 107.2 g = 964.8 kcals 52%

Ok so not enough protein and too much fat! As much as I LOVE the nuts, I think they are going to have to be restricted to 20-30 g a day.

Oh yah, I also started to take CLA, Universal joint supplement and this herbal rock rose one as well.

x

x

x

T


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> *As much as I LOVE mens nuts*, I think they are going to have to be restricted to 2-3 men a day.


:bolt:


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

This is GREAT and has converted many a broccolli hater.

1 head broccolli (279 g) 67 kcals 8.6 g protein 3.1 g carbs 2.2 g fat

50 g light tahini (1/4 cup) 317 kcals 12.5 g protein 5.7 g carbs 29.3 g fat

25 g almonds (20 almonds) 153 kcals 5.3 g protein 1.7 g carbs 14 g fat

10 g of lemon juice (4 tablespoons) 1.9 kcals 0.1 g protein 0.3 g carbs 0.003 g fat

Totals 539 kcals 26.5 g protein 11 g carbs 46 g fat

Steam broccolli short while till bright green (when it turns olive green means you have killed some of the vitamins).

Peel off the outside woody stems (quite easy once steamed, and this is essential to convert the broccolli haters IMHO)

Almonds-I usually buy raw and grill them till golden brown, you can hear some POP and also go by the smell. Chop them up.

Mix tahini (sesame seed butter) and lemon juice. Add water to make slightly runny.

Pour over brocolli and make sure each piece is coated.

Top with chopped almonds.

YUM!

GREAT for low carb days or bulking.

x

x

x

T


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

i just make sure there arnt too many bugs and caterpillars in it ....and just eat it raw,......


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

how much would that diet have to increase for someone like me TAT

235 ish man!!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Big Unc, there are a few formulas you can use in  THIS THREAD .

Have a go yourself and see if you can sort it, if you have any problems let me know and I can give a hand. I am a science geek after all, and a whiz with a calculator!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

6:15 am

2 hydroxycuts

2 g Branched Chain amino acids 8 kcals 2 g protein

10 g glutamine 40 kcals 10 g protein

250 ml black coffee (STRONG)

75 ml grapefruit juice 27 kcals 0.2 g protein 2.2 g carbs 0 g fat

45 min run on beach

8:00

30 g oats 108 kcals 3.3 g protein 18.1 g carbs 2.4 g fat

30 g whey 120.6 kcals 24 g protein 2.2 g carbs 1.9 g fat

830 am

Animal pack 16 kcals 1 g protein 1 g carb 0 g fat

10 g cocoa 36kcals 2.4 g protein 4.2 g carbs 2.2 g fat

9:00 am

250 ml coffee

9:30 am

100 g banana 95 kcals 1.2 g protein 23.2 g carbs 0.3 g fat

Pre-workout drink 38.1 kcals 5.5 protein 4.3 g carbs 0 g fat

Train

Quads-Calves-Abs

10:30 am

25 g whey 100.5 kcals 20 g protein 1.8 g carbs 1.6 g fat

Baby Rice cake 187.5 kcals 3.4 g protien 42.5 g carbs 1.3 g fat

12:00

30 g oats 108 kcals 3.3 g protein 18.1 g carbs 2.4 g fat

30 g whey 120.6 24 g protein 2.2 g carbs 1.9 g fat

1:30 pm

88 g chicken breast and 94 g tomatoe sauce 166 kcals 24 g protein 7.7 g carbs 4.8 g fat

25 g brown rice 85 kcals 2.2 g protein 17.7 g carbs 0.6 g fat

500 ml water

2 phD lean degree tablets

2:30 pm

250 ml black coffee

5:30 pm

60 g roast chicken breast

8 rice cakes

500 ml water

2 PhD lean degree tablets

7:00

30 min X-trainer

8:30 pm

Chicken and tomatoe sauce

25 g brown rice

9:00 pm

250 ml decaffinated coffee

11:00 pm

25 g whey 100.5 kcals 20 g protein 1.8 g carbs 1.6 g fat

Total calories 1836 kcals

Total protein 197.4 g

Total carbs 199.2 g

Total fat 28.1 g

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok, so as much as I love the peanut butter on low carb days, I must admit at times I am more KNACKERED on these days.

I do like the variety between the carbs or the fats, just that the carbs add up FAST.

I have also noticed that work is actually a bit of a godsend with comp prep, my teabreaks and lunchbreaks are sort of at fixed times, and it does make the eating on a regular schedule so easy.

Off work and on hot days, running around doing errands, social obligations, the footie can really throw me off a bit, and I don't feel like cooking as much and rely too much on whey protein.

I usually have a few meals in the fridge, but don't always fancy, and have other options at home, whereas at work, I have what I have for the day and have to eat or else there is THE HUNGER!

I did high calorie day on Friday, I do think it is better on a moderate carb day, carb taper and do more fat at night to whack in the calories.

Total Calories 2325

Total protein 223 g

Total Carbs 70 g

Total Fats 136 g

Training

AM cardio 45 min on beach

Evening 15 min walking

Back and triceps

SATURDAY, Low carb day

Total Calories 1789 kcals (and I am hungry now!)

Total protein 200 g

Total Carbs 54

Total Fat 84 g

Training

30 min X-trainer

Shoulders

I do have to say I SO LOOK FORWARD to oats in the morning after two days of low carbs and no oats.

I wonder if I drop the oats to about 20 g if I can still manage a low carb day.

I also have to work out my training splits each week and write it out, not only as I do get a bit brain dead when dieting and forget, but it has also been demonstrated that when diet and training are planned out in advance, it is more likely to happen according to plan.

I am on a 5 day split right now as I do separate legs into hams and quads, Cardio is usually 5-6 days a week.

I get I need one full day off a week, those of you with more comp prep experience, how many days off a week do you take?

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok I am now 64.5 kg (and that includes the implants 740 g, nearly a kilo!). Also around 17-18% bodyfat!

I am KNACKERED today but thought I would post basic progress AND this great calorie calculator I found, it does different weights, so makes calculating things easier.

It had quinoa on it, so it will probably cover just about everything.

 THE CALORIE KING 

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I wanted to put some pics in as calorie and macronutrient counting can get TEDIOUS, especially to those who are not currently doing a comp diet in a fastidious manner.

Just for completeness, (and for me to refer back to later), I will keep posting these basics.

I have started full on back on the supps, so I will post a day with them.

Sunday July 2nd

Total Kcals 1760

Protein 211 g

Carbs 94.4 g

Fat 44 g

Monday July 3rd

Total kcals 1895

Protein 192 g

Carbs 69 g

Fat 97 g

Tuesday

Total kcals 1868

Protein 158 g

Carbs 62 g

Fat 95 g

Wednesday (high carbs and kcals)


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I think pictures speak for themselves!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

It does make it SO much easier!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh man,

How did I miss this!! Great thread Tat, I wish you the very best in your preparations.

Great pics of SARFEND ON SEEEEA, I was 2 mins up the road in Frinton-on-Sea on Sunday.

Keep it up........

Ralphy


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Ralphy!

Ok a few more I had to resize, and tourist bureau shots!

The first pic reminds me of CSI, and on dark winter mornings, it is so CREEPY, my overactive imagination thinks I will find a body!

All the pics are at low tide BTW.

x

x

x

T


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

good thread tatyana a few good meal idea here  thanks!

take some pics in the evening on a friday/sat night!!

CHAVfest lol 

Ben


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

nice pics tat! what are you doing for cardio sprinting or just running?


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

hopefully she,s not doing either, a fast walking pace, speed marching or simerlar is the ideal fat burner,....

no need to blow yer bag out,.....

beautiful pics tho,......

must be nice to live by the sea/Thames,....... whatever it is,....

i did my cardio across the old pit stacks,....


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

RAIKEY said:


> hopefully she,s not doing either, a fast walking pace, speed marching or simerlar is the ideal fat burner,....
> 
> no need to blow yer bag out,.....
> 
> ...


Aye mate that would be shweet! Old pit stacks? What is that like Raikey?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I live by the sea! When I used to box I would run along it.. Lee On Solent is 5 mins from me, it's right near portsmouth for those not in the no... Back to the topic, you look really good Tat just keep up the diet and training and you'll be spot on!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I love running, but I do try to mix it up.

Now if I am running, I am trying to do intervals, sprint, run or jog, walk.

This morning I ran stairs near the Cliff's Pavillion.

I am going to drag my butt out of bed earlier, ride my bike to Leigh station along the tow path and run Leigh Station Stairs next week!

Evenings it is the X-trainer, walking treadmill on a serious incline, and sometimes I force myself on the stationary bike.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

sounds good! I used to use lamp posts as a marker for sprint/jog/sprint/jog and so on... You run from one lamp post to another then jog from one to the other and so on.. absolute killer! I miss boxing but my new passion for bodybuilding is far greater!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I use the lamp post markers as well. Must be a sea front thing.

Ok so I weighed in at 64 kg, not all that happy that the 1 kg a week has not continued, however, I am getting into my 'skinny' jeans.

I went to my dear friend and neighbour's wedding on Saturday, got up for a run before I left on the 3 hour journey north.

Not having wine or champagne was not too tough, however, the chocolate deserts...................

Everyone at the table was a bit shocked and amazed I didn't cheat. It wasn't that easy. And I managed.

I have also been eating such small portions of chicken and veg as my meals are around 220-250 kcals, this HUGE bit of chicken breast (lactose intolerant diabetic version!) was GREAT!

I am still too chubby for BBing, and I am concerned about the BNBF, I will be gutted if I am not in any decent shape to do it, however, I always figure there is a silver lining, a reason things work out the way they do.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

ok I said I liked work as it was easier to stick to regular meal times.

However.................................................................

This is the on call bedroom just off the lab,during the day this is where peeps keep their bags and things.

This is not everyday, and thank goodness none of this junk appeals.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

So for birthdays, celebrations, whatever, people bring in cakes.

Christmas is lethal in the lab.

Again, most didn't appeal. The operative word being MOST.

I have asked people to eat cakes for me!

What is that expression, look but don't touch?

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Here are a few of my cupboards. Right now I am not buying rice cakes as I LOVE them too much.

My fridge is full of veg, eggs, and take away containers with prepared meals.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Tatyana said:


> ok I said I liked work as it was easier to stick to regular meal times.
> 
> However.................................................................
> 
> ...


nasty! all those cakes and stuff! :yuck:


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok so something to blog.

When I started this I didn't think I would have periods when I didn't want to write something, but hey!

Some of the usual excuses, like busy with stuff away from the board, like THE SUMMER!

This super hot weather I LOVE!

I know this may sound strange, but I really quite like the whole dieting and training hard process.

I have had to think long and hard and choosen not to do the BNBF show in St. Albans.

It was my very first show last year, July 15th when I didn't have the FOGGIEST what I was doing, however, Aaron, the young man that now owns the Academy, hadn't made sure that I ran into Kim.

I did figure and placed last, I was told I was physique, I wasn't in good condition, non-competion bikini, forgot my shoes for the evening, I think I needed a one piece as well, learned how to pro-tan the evening before.

This is where I started last year. This year I know what good condition is, and what the BNBF is looking for I will not have.

x

x

x

T

PS I am putting up the LA LA Muscle ones as it reminds me that pics can go anywhere, and how do I want to be seen on stage.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

After I met up with Kim on August 1st, and she sorted my diet for me (I was eating dairy!), I managed to get in decent shape for Gravesend, 4-5 weeks later, and 6-7 weeks from the BNBF pics.

I am in slightly better condition than the BNBF in some ways, like my legs, but I think my arms are smaller this year cause of the time off for surgery.

This reminds me of what is still possible this year, as the comps I am focusing on now are my WABBA Body Beautiful in two weeks, and the UKBFF in Leeds on September 10th.

Gravesend, August 30, 2005


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

So Gravesend was my first proper comp. I was flat though as I kept on training too close to the comp. AND I was completely pished for the pre-judging and then hung over for the evening.

I blame the girl in the first LA muscle pics with most of the figure girls. Nicki is at the end in the turquoise bikini. We had a scream backstage at a few comps last year.

September 10th, so nearly two weeks after Gravesend, 6-7 weeks of proper dieting, and 8-9 weeks from the first time I stepped on stage. That is more or less my time line now for September as well.

I think I will do figure though, otherwise it will have to be under 57 kg physique, and it was at this comp I was 57 kg. NPA Central, also at St. Albans.

I was the only woman in the over 57 kg or HEAVY WEIGHT class. So I won and qualified.

x

x

x

T



x back.bmp


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I did too many comps last year!

Next I did WABBA Hercules, I think it was around October 10th or 11th. I had been sick as a dog the week before, really Monday to Wednesday, so I couldn't train during carb depletion.

I did deplete, but don't think I fully loaded after.

11 or 12 weeks of proper dieting, and 13-14 weeks from first comp.

My quads still hadn't come out properly.

I only have 4 pics from this show.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

It was only one week after Hercules, the NPA finals in Coventry.

I only have the pics that were on LA muscle.

The last comp I dieted for and really finally got my head around the whole counting calories thing was for NABBA Novice.

However, I arrived just as they announced the winner to my class. It was a blessing in disguise really as I had NO idea of how to do the girlie figure thing.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

While I am on the comp roll, might as well put them all in.

Titan, February 2006.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Current condition.

Well a week ago after having close to two weeks of carb cycling with low cals (for me), 1600 -1900 kcals most days, and less than 160 g of carbs, most days around 60 g (and I ran more low carb days).

I will try and get some pics of my legs in, as I think they are better than last year.

I think my arms are smaller and look softer this year (so far).

Sorry few pics, I will try and get some in the gym so that the lighting is the same, as it can make a HUGE difference.

I know my legs are better, I did hit them when I couldn't do upper body. The separation in my quads is even better now,I will get some better pics, I think they are further alone now than last year! Still have a way to go.................

x

x

x

T


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

i must say tat you have a beutiful body!!!

legs look reeeeeeeeaallly nice x


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Big Unc! How sweet of you.

I am a good off season weight now so my work is not cut out for me!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice work tat! Your getting there! Which part of the womens comp are you doing this year?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I have been told that you do have to choose between physique and figure. So I am asuming that there might be a difference in the way you train and possibly the body fat %.

Last year by the time my legs were coming out, I had grooves in my delts and you could see the striations on my triceps, this is a physique thing.

The funny thing for women, is that in the pro division, the look is often quite different from what you need to make it in the amateurs.

Quite a few of the hunnies have talked about how they have had to change their physique to compete in the States.

One of the hunnies that went to the States to see a few pro shows said the figure girls were tiny tiny tiny with muscle packed on.

Last year I wanted to do figure and was told initially I have a physique look, this year I could do figure.

The heels add a whole new dimension to being on stage in a bikini. OMG!

And the posing is completely different.

In some ways I would love to do under 57 kg physique, however, I also know that while men who train can respect female bodybuilding, most don't understand it, and the figure look appeals to more people.

One of the reasons I took on competitive bodybuilding, is that I knew it could make a difference and bring more people to one of the most significant part of fitness IMHO, strength and building muscle.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok so more of the nuts and bolts.

I still have to post an example of a low carb day.

I do take a lot of supplements running up to a comp.

Off season I often go off taking anything for at least a month, usually just because I am tired of taking so many tablets!

I usually will take vitamins, but usually separate ones or multivit or mineral.

ON SEASON

*First thing in morning on empty stomach*

10 g glutamine

2 g branched chain amino acids

2 fat burners

Just finished PhD Lean Degree, nice, going to start on Animal Cuts again soon, and cycle with a non-caffeine burner with different ingredients, probably one of the SAN ones.

MORNING CARDIO

*Morning/Breakfast supplements*

CNP Pro-Vital or Animal Pack (BBing multi vit and mineral+ packs)

Wild Yam

2 g CLA

1 g fish oils

Tan accelerator tabs (PABA, tyrosine)

Kelp, Cider Vineager and B6 tab (also for fat burning)

900 mg St. John's Wort-neurotransmitter enhancer

Glucosamine Chondroitin-joint supplement

MSM-joint supplement

I have also taken Universal joint supplement combo

*With at least three meals*

2 g CLA

1 g fish oils

*Lunch Supplements*

2 fat burners

Kelp/Cider Vineager/B6 tab

*Mid Afternoon*

2 fat burners

Kelp/Cider Vineager/B6

*Pre-training*

20 g creatine

PhD Wired pre workout drink (glutamine, BCAAs+)

30 g whey protein

*Post-training*

25 g whey cooler

10 g glutamine

2 g BCAAS

I have also started saving carbs to have some ?high? GI carbs post workout, like blueberries, strawberries as I do want an insulin spike here. Any other suggestions for good comp high GI foods?

I take in about half of my protein each day, probably averages about 200 g, so 100 g, from whey.

The other 25-30 g is in my oats in the morning, and the other will probably be before bed.

So can you see anything missing from my supps routine.

I know some of you lads are experts at pre and post workout nutrition.

x

x

x

T


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hun on a low carb diet I like the idea of more good fats (fish oils)&#8230;.

Berries are low GI but awesome for low carbing.

Your protein is good for your weight and might be a tad bit high but if it is working then good and keep it that way.

Before bed I like the idea of no carb. GH production is highest with lowest insulin spike. L-argentine and L-ornithine(sp) is great for GH release but takes like 8-12 grams for that (seriously).

Also for a mineral and blood sugar control chromium is awesome, one of the best for blood sugar control, vanadium would probably rate second.

DHEA is also good but I don't think you can get that there in the UK.

PM me my darling and I will send you some if you like.

Hope it is a sexy PM otherwise I wont send&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..Just kidding. 

Sorry I can't help more, you seem to have it handled pretty well.

Love the pics actually&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice posting as always Mr Hackskii.

Tat, i've read many times that the consumption of anything more than 5g of creatine per day is wasted... you're taking 20g . Also i've read conflicting articles as to when one should take it,,,, Pre or Post WO. Personally, ive always taken it PWO. One of the guys can probably elaborate on this further.

Good luck hun.

Ralphy


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Tan accelerartor? do those things actually work?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

T i think you are overdoing it to be honest and some of these supps won't make any diffrence at the moment.

here is my take on what you should use and how to use them based on your supps..

*First thing in morning on empty stomach*

5 g glutamine

2 g branched chain amino acids

2 fat burners

*MORNING CARDIO*

*Morning/Breakfast supplements*

CNP Pro-Vital or Animal Pack (BBing multi vit and mineral+ packs)

Kelp, Cider Vineager and B6 tab (also for fat burning)

Glucosamine Chondroitin-joint supplement

*with meals*

1g CLA x 4 daily (studies have shown that 3.6g per day spread out with meals is the optimin amount)

1g fish oils x 4 daily

*Lunch Supplements*

2 fat burners

Kelp/Cider Vineager/B6 tab

*Pre-training*

5g Glutimine

2 fat burners

Kelp/Cider Vineager/B6 tab

PhD Wired pre workout drink (glutamine, BCAAs+) not sure on amounts of Glutimine if 5g or more then drop the added glutimine.

30 g whey protein

*Post-training*

25 g whey cooler

5 g glutamine

2 g BCAAS

*Before Bed*

5g Glutimine

Kelp/Cider Vineager/B6 tab

2 g BCAAS


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Hun on a low carb diet I like the idea of more good fats (fish oils)&#8230;.
> 
> Berries are low GI but awesome for low carbing.
> 
> ...


Thanks hun,

I am carb cycling Scott, so I do have moderate and high carb days.

I take about 4 g of fish oils a day. You think more are needed?

DHEA is a pro-hormone and banned for natties, even though the latest scientific studies suggest you have to take SHED LOADS for it to have an effect.

And it is one of the hormones in the pathway to make testosterone and estrogen. I think progesterone is before DHEA in the pathway in the adrenal glands.

I think chromium is in most of the fat burners, I will look for vandium.

I also take ALA sometimes if I carb load.

LOL, I was thinking 20 g of creatine is too much when I posted it! I have just been using the same scoop that my pre-workout drink has!

Creatine is one of those supps that is turning out to be great in other areas, like improving mental acuity/functioning in sleep deprived shift workers.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I would agree with Paul but with a few alterations.

1. I would not have a protein shake before workout

This is because I want maximum amino uptake after the WO. Also BCAAs are best consumed on an empty stomach (no food sources) in my experience.

2. I would not have BCAAs before bed I would have a complete amino complex. The idea of BCAAs is anticatabolic action or as a anabolic boost PWO. There's no reason for a BCAA supplement before bed. A complete amino supplement will contain arginine and orthinine which will help release GH and also Tyrosine which will help with sleep. Also BCAAs are very expensive so I think it would be a waste of money.

3. I would include 3-6g of Garlic in your diet Taty, this will increase your immune strength and also help with brown fat which is where a lot of your energy is burned (brown fat because it is dense with mitochondria which are energy furnaces)


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Paul,

Good quality CLA is expensive, so reducing the amount I take in would be great.

Thanks Tom,

That is something I would never think about, garlic. Off season I eat quite a bit, but on season, all the serious sweating in the gym, no air con in mine, I don't eat as much garlic.

Being a girlie, the fat burn is important, especially as I am now aware of how fast my body can also put on a lot of fat.

I am going to monitor my weight more closely next winter, as I don't notice the small changes, yet.

x

x

x

T


----------



## pookie69 (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow, you look AWESOME Tatyana. Wishing you the best of luck with your upcoming shows.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Taty

Odourless Garlic capsules 1000mg are on special at H&B at the moment. Thats what I use.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Tinytom said:


> 3. I would include 3-6g of Garlic in your diet Taty, this will increase your immune strength and also help with brown fat which is where a lot of your energy is burned (brown fat because it is dense with mitochondria which are energy furnaces)


I take it you do this Mr Blackman? Does it help a lot bro?


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

just found this thread taty and it is good! i want to know how you have managed to stick to such a strict diet and not get pi$$ed off with what you can and can't eat?

goin off your pics you look in good shape! hope you win! you certainly deserve to after all the effort you have put in!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Raw Veg salad and eggs

Salad

3 raw grated beet root 400 g 172 kcals 6.4 g protein 38.2 g carbs 0.7 g fat

6 small raw grated carrots 180 g 74 kcals 1.7 g protein 17.2 g carbs 0.1 g fat

1 small red onion chopped 127 g 51 kcals 1.3 g protein 12.7 g carbs 0 g fat

1 small red cabbage grated 100 g 24 kcals 1 g protein 7 g carbs 0.2 g fat

20 radishes 150 g 67 kcals 1 g protein 5.1 g carbs 0.5 g fat

75 g raw pumpkin seeds (then roast lightly) 67 kcals 14.6 g protein 0 g carbs 0.7 g fat

150 g raw sunflower seeds 89 kcals 19.4 g protein 0 g carbs 0.7 g fat

25 g olive oil 200 kcals 0 g protein 0 g carbs 23.3 g fat

44 g Red Wine Vinegar (1/4 cup?)

Dried Dill Weed

Total 707 kcals 46. g protein 80 g carbs 26.4 g fat

I got 5 200 g ish portions, so each is

141 kcals 9.2 g protein 16 g carbs 5.3 g fat

With 200 g of egg whites 104 kcals 21.8 g protein 1.5 g carbs 0.3 g fat

The meal is then

244 kcals 31.1 g protein 17.5 g carbs 5.6 g fat

51 % protein 29 % carbs 21 % fat

x

x

x

T


----------



## Venetia (Jun 26, 2006)

How do i post a wolf whistle...?

Lookin very good girlie, keep it up.

I'll be there to cheer you on!

x


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Cap said:


> I take it you do this Mr Blackman? Does it help a lot bro?


Yes definately. HArdly ever get colds or ill.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> Yes definately. HArdly ever get colds or ill.


But that is the dwarf genetics, not the garlic Tom 

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

venetia said:


> How do i post a wolf whistle...?
> 
> Lookin very good girlie, keep it up.
> 
> ...


Thanks hun



x

x

x

T


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> But that is the dwarf genetics, not the garlic Tom
> 
> x
> 
> ...


Yes thats right.

SOmething to do with Genome: Pasty1alpha/smash.

Its also the one that makes me irresistable to women and has a hideous side effect of me being able to smash pasty for hours in an unrepentant rage.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

hey TT whos the big fella behind you mate? looks like a big lad


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Barney Du Plessis - competed at British last year U90kg and got 3rd


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

big lad!

you dont realise just how good the ametuers are eh!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

lukeybigarms said:


> Tan accelerartor? do those things actually work?


I tan really easily, I have what is referred to as olive coloured skin.

I am quite brown now, I love this weather!

I think it has boosted my tan a bit, how well it would work on a seriously white person. . .?

x

x

x

T


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MTII works smoking for tan.

Hey Tatyana, there is tons of sunlight in Sunny Southern California.

Wanna make a trip here?

I have an extra room:love:


----------



## headzman (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey homeboy whats cookin man. Thought i'd drop in to see how you guys are gettin on this site.

Tom when's your website gonna be up & runnin?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Michael! Nice to see you here hun!

Big Cyber HUG!

I'll give you a call later today

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

headzman said:


> Hey homeboy whats cookin man. Thought i'd drop in to see how you guys are gettin on this site.
> 
> Tom when's your website gonna be up & runnin?


Yo wat's up brotha.

Thanks for the pic CD, gonna use them for my website that will be finalised in August. It's taken ages for me to sort out due to a few issues but now things are straight it can proceed.



I'll see you in Colchester at the Hotel Ritz Emporium (colchester travel lodge)


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

This is a bit of a lifesaver in this hot weather.

*Coffee frappucino*

1-2 cups of ice cubes

30-40 g vanilla whey protein

Some form of coffee (instant, cooled expresso or filter coffee)

Splash of water for expresso or instant

Artificial sweetner (optional)

BLEND

*Chocolate Milkshake*

1-2 cups of ice cubes

30-40 g of chocolate whey protein

10 g of cocoa if indulgent

Splash of water

BLEND

*Post workout Blueberry Smoothie* (one of the super foods)

100 g blueberries, FROZEN

24 kcals 0.45 g protein 4.5 g carbs 0.15 g fat

40 g vanilla whey

Cinnamon to taste, 0.5-1 teaspoon for me

BLEND

I find blueberries don't need any artificial sweetner! This is SO YUM!

Calorie Counts

Tesco's sells blueberries (a bit expensive at 2 pounds) in 150 g packages so:

150 g of blueberries (looks like LOADS)

48 kcals 0.9 g protein 9 g carbs 0.3 g fat

100 g of blueberries:

32 kcals 0.6 g protein 6.9 g carbs 0.2 g fat

75 g of blueberries:

24 kcals 0.45 g protein 4.5 g carbs 0.15 g fat

40 g vanilla whey

161 kcals 32 g protein 2.9 g carbs 2.5 g fat

30 g whey protein

121 kcals 24 g protein 2.2 g carbs 1.9 g fat

So it is possible to have a 'milkshake' or blueberry smoothie and it is only 121-145 kcals and under 8 g of carbs.

I just find it odd to cut all fruit out of my diet in the summer.

x

x

x

T


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

are you having this in your comp prep T???


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

What Paul, the blended ice and whey protein? Sometimes with coffee? OH YAH!

You don't like the idea of blueberries? I have had blueberries, whey and ice, yes. Less than 10 g of carbs post workout. You don't like?

Kim had one piece of fruit a day in my diet last year, like a banana, however usually pre-workout.

A banana is usually 95 kcals and 30 g of carbs. Same weight of blueberries is 32 kcals and 7 g of carbs.

x

x

x

T


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Blueberries are lower in the GI than bananas too.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Blueberries are lower in the GI than bananas too.


man do I love blueberries! went shopping the other day and they were doing an offer of 100% extra for £1.99 so 300g shweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

All berries are very low in the GI


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes guys i know the nutritional breakdown but T you are 10 days out from show that by your own admission you are behind schedule....

From the pics i have seen from last year you was pretty much on the money so a piece of fruit will not harm but this year you are not and i just feel that this type of thing is not going to help only my opinion...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I have to say that I agree with Paul

I only have fruit on my cheat day when dieting. I get all my vits and minerals from veg and pills in the last 4 weeks. I may have a glass of OJ in the morning but thats to stem cortisol first thing.

IMO having fruit with Whey is logically flawed because it will slow the absorption of the whey and therefore there's more chance of the ketosis cycle from the low carbing being broken. Doesn't matter how low the GI is, in fact it would be better if it was high as it would have more chance of being converted to glycogen quickly in a type of carbiing up, albeit on a small scale.

SOrry to say this but there's no substitute for hard dieting and fruit blends however nice and healthy are not what physique dieting is all about.

The tale will be told on stage so I hope that you're shredded Taty.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok you guys, I am not physique dieting! And I am doing the 'untrained' look in 8 days.

Miss Perfect, and the regs talk about not being overly muscular. Or muscular at all. Something like that so shredded right now is not my aim, and not possible!

I have to strip more fat, OMG YES! for the UKBFF North in September.

Ok, so ice blended whey and instant coffee. SOB!

I am mixing choc and strawberry whey, strawberry and vanilla whey. And adding cinnamon sometimes, blending it with ice and/or coffee.

I bet you have one of those weird things you eat during dieting.

I am sure I ate fruit all last season! I ate between 200-300 g of carbs a day as well. Averaged around 2000-2200 kcals/day.

I did keep track for about 3 weeks, did one in carb depletion and carb load, and I am now dieting on my lowest carb day in carb depletion.

How things change.

I must admit, my legs are better.

x

x

x

T


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

lol,...ive only just remembered how much we talk about food during a prep,......

its good to watch from the sidelines tho,........


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

T it does not matter what class you are doing you still have to diet hard, ok you are doing the untrained figure but you still need to be in good condition now if you feel that you can diet and be competitive at a show whilst trying all these concoctions then go for it and best of luck.....


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok, so my tiny amount of fruit is out! SOB.

Seriously though, last year bananas were in my diet, and I did get that ripped!

On the flip side, I still may have to lose a stone!

Thanks lads, how fab it is to get such an up close and personal critique my diet.

I may put up some of my training too.

x

x

x

T

My legs are MULLERED right now. BIG STYLE.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> Ok, so my tiny amount of fruit is out! SOB.
> 
> Seriously though, last year bananas were in my diet, and I did get that ripped!
> 
> .


yes but like i mentioned last year you where way ahead of what you are now T so the diet you followed last year should be scrapped....

it is good that you can take constructive criticism because guys like myself and tom are only doing it to benefit you....


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I am not sure how different my weight was last year around this time.

It was when I met Kim. I may be about 2 kg heavier than I was.

And I know more this year than last.

I love food.

Keeping all my meals around 200-280 kcals is tough at times. And I am getting pretty good at doing running totals in my head now.

It also helps that I do portion out things like 75 g of chicken breast.

x

x

x

T


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, arnt those 2k's of weight boobs?................. 

Anyway, I like the legs T.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Breasts are 740 g so less than 1 kg combined if you really must know 

I mullered my legs on Wednesday night.

I switched from doing 3-5 sets of 15-20 reps, to 10 sets of 10, high intensity, less than 90 sec break between sets.

I started with squats, butt to the floor, slow, perfect form squats. It was HOT and I was sweating far more than it is acceptable for women. :rain: At least in public.

I used 60 kg for squats.

Did the same for leg press on 90 kg.

I could tell I was finally hitting my quads the way I wanted, I have 'hurt' my hams and glutes with dead lifts.

I did manage a shorter slower run the next morning and x-trainer on Thurs evening.

Yesterday, I felt sick on my 15 minute uphill walk to the gym, and I managed walking 45 minutes on the incline as well.

OH they hurt! One of those body shaping workouts.

I am changing all my training to 10 sets of 10 for the next few weeks.

It is great as the weight is at a level I can go to failure for one or two sets and grunt them out without a partner, and it is more fat burning, as it is quick, high intensity.

x

x

x

T


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have just bought a Sat Nav system so i can now come down to Skyline without getting lost...


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

LOL Paul!

Please let me know when you are going to Skyline and I will try to make it in.

It is like my second gym, I train in the Academy in Westcliff-on-Sea!

Therefore grueling walk up hill (WestCLIFF) to gym!

I did the same high volume training with my shoulders today, and I had the same exhausted serious freaky burn, but shoulders are not mullered!

Not that I want to muller any more body parts a week before a comp, the legs were accidental, but just after the comp.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

By Will Brink

Health-conscious people are told to avoid simple carbohydrates, and for good reasons. It's not true all the time and in every situation, however. Following a heavy workout, there is a metabolic "window" - so to speak - where the body preferentially shuttles glucose into the liver and muscles to replace lost glycogen via both insulin-dependent and non-insulin-dependent transport mechanisms. Translated, this means your body will shuttle carbs and protein into the tissues you want (muscle) instead of storing them as fat after a workout.

To carry the analogy further, the metabolic window doesn't stay open indefinitely, so you need to take advantage of the opportunity while it lasts.

A number of studies have found that a post-workout drink containing simple, high-GI carbs and protein increases protein synthesis dramatically. The two work synergistically to create an anabolic environment that's superior to either nutrient alone. In addition, some recent work suggests that a pre-workout drink may be superior to a post-workout drink, and consuming both may be best of all!

Research looking at the issue has gotten a great deal of attention in the sports nutrition world. One particularly interesting study, "Timing of amino acid-carbohydrate ingestion alters anabolic response of muscle to resistance exercise." (Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab 2001 Aug;281(2):E197-206), compared the anabolic responses to a carbohydrate and amino acid supplement taken either before or after resistance exercise. It's counterintuitive to think taking in these nutrients before the workout is superior to post-workout, but according to this small study:

"&#8230;results indicate that the response of net muscle protein synthesis to consumption of an EAC solution [carb/amino acid drink] immediately before resistance exercise is greater than that when the solution is consumed after exercise, primarily because of an increase in muscle protein synthesis..."

Since this study was published, several researchers have proposed that providing amino acids/protein and carbs both before and after a resistance workout represents the best of both worlds. This is the premise of the book "Nutrient Timing" by John Ivy and Robert Portman. They present compelling evidence that the right mixture of nutrients, taken at key points in the muscle growth cycle, will optimize improvements in muscle growth, strength, and power, as well as enhance recovery from exercise.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I can walk today, not so bad!

I did the same work out for shoulders, and they felt quite exhausted and had that dull ache just moving my arms, but I am fine today!

Just went for a run on the beach. I am pleased to say that my cardio continued despite the serious pain in my legs for three days. Off to gym now to do back. No dead lifts today though!

I am feeling a bit down today as I am not competing in the BNBF qualifier.

And really it is like I am at a good starting point, my work is not cut out for me.

I do find that there is the mind set that I get into with dieting and training. Complete focus. Usually one is better than the other, and they switch around.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> By Will Brink
> 
> Health-conscious people are told to avoid simple carbohydrates, and for good reasons. It's not true all the time and in every situation, however. Following a heavy workout, there is a metabolic "window" - so to speak - where the body preferentially shuttles glucose into the liver and muscles to replace lost glycogen via both insulin-dependent and non-insulin-dependent transport mechanisms. Translated, this means your body will shuttle carbs and protein into the tissues you want (muscle) instead of storing them as fat after a workout.
> 
> ...


That's an interesting study. At the moment I'm indecisive about the whole thing and looking for more information. I do know for me, that after a work-out my body is wanting fast carbs and water and then the protein/complex carb. Before a work-out my body says light complex carb/protein. Now, I'm not sure how this bodes for my gaining lean muscle but I do know if I listen and eat that way my work-outs are more productive and intense and I sweat buckets and I'm a good sore afterwards.

My dilemma is that I also want to lose the flab at the same time of adding lean muscle mass so am I defeating that purpose by eating those carbs???

If I eat the carbs, does the fat loss become a matter of more calories expended than taken in? The verdict is out for me, though I am progressively losing the fat at about 1 lb per week so far.

I am having to wonder if I have finally tapped into my body's natural cycle of bulking, cutting and plateauing that it has in any growth cycle, and if so how can I work it better to my benefit.. Maybe I already am, only time will tell. I'm not competing to get ripped, however, so what works for me may not be good for competition. What is working for me is a steady fat loss that will stay off and hopefully include a gaining of solid lean muscle as well at the same time. I know that goes against the current bodybuilding philosophy of cycles of bulking and cutting.

I just tend to try to stay in harmony with the natural order of things for my body and trust that it will adapt accordingly to the needs I place on it that will cause it to change to the physique I want eventually.

I admire greatly the discipline of bodybuilders!!!


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

> I do find that there is the mind set that I get into with dieting and training. Complete focus. Usually one is better than the other, and they switch around.


I do think in anything that requires discipline there must be a serious tunnel vision focus until the habit is so infused that it becomes a part of us that we don't even think about it.

but I also know that we can overfocus and unbalance our lives too.

Part of the discipline is learning how to manage everything in balance.

There is a time for everything and in that time our focus should be razor sharp on it.

To be able to be razor sharp and have many plates spinning on poles at the same time requires a deeper level of focus and is a focus I wish to have more refined in the future. It is a process of practice and time. It doesn't happen over night. 

You go, girl! It is good to reflect and work on those things that need attention. It is good to enjoy the process and celebrate those things that are accomplished knowing that more is to be done while eagerly awaiting the future and the fruition of your efforts and discipline.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

This is my new once a week interval training, I would like to do more often, actually, who am I kidding, it's THE STAIRS! 

OMG up and down these five times and you know about it!

The views from the top are so worth it though.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

And a few more views on the cycle ride there and back!

Terrible uninspiring nature! 

x

x

x

T


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Where is all the sun at?

I want to visit ya and go there.

The Sea look so diffrent than here, our sea looks like more waves and there is way more sun and sand.

Man, there is massive amounts of boats.

Are they fishing boats or sail boats?

I am going to have to snap some shots of our beaches/Sea and let you check it out.

It looks kind of cold there.


----------



## Jimmer (May 4, 2006)

Only just saw this thread,man what have I been doing.

Anyway just wanted to say you are very dedicated Tat and it shows in your body.... You look amazing,really good shape,from the pics your legs back and arms look great,I esspecially like the glutes tho ;o)

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

for three days that I wore pink plimp soles/sneakers out with a dress!

This was day 3.

I can still feel my legs, it's good, and I will do the same session tomorrow, but not with as much weight this week.

I don't know how to prepare for an untrained figure look, so I am going to just continue with the same diet and training.

My body fat is not low enough for carb depletion-carb reload to work, this only works well and shows and effect on a well conditioned body.

I have been dieting with low carbs, these routine low carb days would have been my carb deplete days last year! Lower in fact!

I might dehydrate a wee bit.

I will probably also have a high carb day on Friday, well from about 12 noon.

I think I will also cut out whey protein on Thursday, Friday and Saturday.

Saturday I will keep my carbs really low. Some of the stuff I ate last year to carb up, like rice cakes, make me bloat, and white rice made me hold water. Or it was polyols. One of the two.

I have heard that there is no difference with the comp prep for figure and physique girls.

I would love to hear if there is any difference in the preparation.

x

x

x

T

Pink sneakers, with a bloody dress! I could hardly walk still, so heels were out of the question!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Cocoa butter is the fat that occurs in cocoa beans and is used in the manufacture of chocolate.

Cocoa butter, like all fats is composed of several fatty acids - Palmitic acid 25%, Linoleic acid 3%, Stearic acid 35%, Oleic acid 35% and others 2%. Stearic and palmitic acids are saturated fatty acids, oleic is a monounsaturated fatty acid and linoleic acid is a polyunsaturated fatty acid.

Scott,

What do you think of those ratios?

x

x

x

T


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I always thought that rice cakes were a no no when dieting.

Sounds like you are doing some experimenting.

Whey is out due to spiking of insulin?

There are much slower protein powders out there but I think that even protein powder that is processed raises the GI (like anyone talks about GI and protein), chicken would be lower spiking than lets say whey.

Saturated fats tend to raise or spike insulin too.

Just talking to my diabetic friend and he cut out red meat.

Now, I dont think he needs to do that but if he had a lean cut like flank steak, I bet he would be ok.

Where did the term mullered come from?

About the last couple of weeks I noticed you have been using that term.

I thought it was knackered?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

*Cocoa powder*

The fat, cocoa butter, content of cocoa powder varies between 10% and 24%.

Cocoa powder contains proteins in small and varying levels but the protein from cocoa powder is low in digestibility.

Whenever a cocoa powder is manufactured from well fermented cocoa beans and these are roasted in the correct manner it will contain carbohydrates in the form of sugars.

Cocoa powder has a high proportion of dietary fibre, up to 30%. Cocoa powder contains a variety of minerals of which potassium and sodium are of primary importance.

Cocoa powder is not an important source of vitamins as they occur in negligible quantities, the exception is vitamin E, which occurs in higher quantities due to the presence of cocoa butter.

The calorific value of cocoa powder is intrinsically low and thus it contributes little to a product's total calorific value.

The following table from Cacao de Zaan gives an example of the nutritional value of one type of cocoa powder: Cocoa powder type N-11-N

(g per 100g total weight, unless otherwise indicated)

Fat

11

Moisture

4

Total N

4.25

- from alkaloids

0.80

- from crude protein

3.45

Crude protein

21.5

Theobromine

2.5

Caffeine

0.1

Sugars

0.5

Starch (complex CHO)

16

Total dietary fibre

34

Soluble dietary fibre

7

Insoluble dietary fibre

27

Flavonoids

7

Organic acids

3

Ash

6

Potassium

2

Sodium

0.01

Calcium

0.15

Magnesium

0.55

Phosphorus

0.7

Chloride

0.01

Iron (mg/kg)

250

Zinc (mg/kg)

70

Copper (mg/kg)

40

Vitamins (mg/kg)

A

<2

B1

2

B2

5

B3

10

C

2

E

30

Pantothenic acid

15

Kcalories (per 100g)

205

Kcalories from fat (per 100g)

90

Cholesterol (%)

<0.0003


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> Cocoa butter is the fat that occurs in cocoa beans and is used in the manufacture of chocolate.
> 
> Cocoa butter, like all fats is composed of several fatty acids - Palmitic acid 25%, Linoleic acid 3%, Stearic acid 35%, Oleic acid 35% and others 2%. Stearic and palmitic acids are saturated fatty acids, oleic is a monounsaturated fatty acid and linoleic acid is a polyunsaturated fatty acid.
> 
> ...


Not bad, here is Olive Oils profile, notice the similarities?

Fatty Acids

Oleic- 76.7% (Omega-9)

Palmitic- 10.5% (Omega 6)

Linoleic- 6.6% (Omega 3)

Linolenic- 0.7% (omega 3)

Olive oil, for instance, is 77% monounsaturated fat, 9% polyunsaturated fat, and 14% saturated fat.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Not bad, here is Olive Oils profile, notice the similarities?
> 
> Fatty Acids
> 
> ...


And 35% stearic or saturated fatty acids. Olive Oil is only 14% saturated fat, but cocoa is only 10-12% fat!

You say we need saturated fats. I think I like this source better than butter!

x

x

x

T

More and more medical evidence is coming out for the good things about cocoa.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> And 35% stearic or saturated fatty acids. Olive Oil is only 14% saturated fat, but cocoa is only 10-12% fat!
> 
> You say we need saturated fats. I think I like this source better than butter!
> 
> ...


I would not be too worried about it, many things have fat in it like cheese, eggs, butter, peanut butter, meat.

Sure you need saturated fats, but you also need to keep the ratio of Omega 3 to Omega 6 ranges pretty close too.

Moderation is key.

Also when low carbing it you need some source of fuel and fats will be raised when carbohydrates are lowered.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok so the fats are ok, however, the protein is not digestible, and there are simpler carbs. That is part of the whole thing.

I do have moderate days, when I know I can have 10 g of cocoa. Sometimes it is best just not to go near anything I like. Unless it is brocolli or chicken breast.

GOD I just love cocoa and the choc of whey doesn't have the same hit as cocoa.



x

x

x

T


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

hello T,

this has been a great thread.

when do you finish your training before your show?

and when do you start carbing up?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Dred,

I posted something on the previous page about what I will be doing.

As it is an untrained figure thing I am doing, I am carrying on with the same diet (more or less) and training.

I have switched to 10 sets of 10 last week. This week I am not going to go as heavy, just in case I trash a body part again and can't move properly.

I am going to have one cheat meal and back on the diet. I am just getting to be in any sort of shape for a proper BBing comp, and only have 5-6 weeks more!

I will need to be below 59-60 kg me thinks! 4 more kilos to take off!

On the bikini comp preparation, I had hair extensions put in. I do really love having long hair. 

The bikini I ordered, well, it is bright Barbie Pink with silver glitter!

I also have a white one, with silver glitter, and a black wet look one if I can find the bottoms to go with it!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok, I am getting nervous. I always do. Not as bad this time as let's say, Titan, but nervous.

Also cause I am not ripped, and there are places I would still like to have removed more body fat.

And in all honesty, I also know I have made improvements in how I diet, and it can still be done better.

I also have to hear people telling me "Go back to what you did last year".

It must be the same for everyone, but there are these mental battles that go along with dieting. Once I get my head into it, it is not that bad. Focused.

However, the taste of sugar can turn me into a raving sugar junkie for 3-4 days, maybe 5. I know that about myself.

SO, no sugar for WABBA. I am going to diet through.

Back on with the cheat meals, two next week, one the week after, then I will have to see what I look like.

I am starting to get to know my body better.

So back to not being shredded:

Scott did tell me it was the "T and A" for the show.



x

x

x

T


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> Scott did tell me it was the "T and A" for the show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean there is another Scott in your life?

Well, I am OH, well.....Grrrrrrrrrr.

Its ok I like compitition, plus you are going to have my baby anyway


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Hey Babe,

I just wanted to say, I think you're looking 'Hot N Sexy' and you'll blow them away tomorrow.

Best of luck Honey.......... Not that you'll need it! 

Predacious

XXXXXXXX


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Predator said:


> Hey Babe,
> 
> I just wanted to say, I think you're looking 'Hot N Sexy' and you'll blow them away tomorrow.
> 
> ...


That is fuking disgusting!

keep your private stuff private u dirt bag!!

on a lighter note u coming up 2mrw JJ?

fair few of us goin it'll be a laugh:beer1:


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

DB said:


> That is fuking disgusting!
> 
> keep your private stuff private u dirt bag!!
> 
> ...


PMSL! You mean like how we keep our private stuff private! 

Mate, I was seriously thinking about it but I don't even have a spare hour this weekend. I will defo make it up to a show soon though. Maybe stars of tomorrow! 

Predator


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

good luck tomorow T,i will be at the gravesend show.

so hopefully see you there.

good luck


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

GOOD LUCK tatty!!!!

i wanted to go but the baby still aint here so i'll use the internet as a means of wishing you luck!!!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks!

I placed 4th out of 5th, mostly cause I was too FAT!

My comp prep is not stopping here!

Onward and smaller and leaner, here we GO! 

x

x

x

T


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Dont be too hard on yourself Taty, You looked great and there's always next time.

Its a shame I never got to meet you yesterday.

Ralphy


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Ralphy.

I just think that I need to look at what I have learned and how much fun I had. Cause the day was mostly a really good day.

I also find it interesting that the pictures of the Miss Perfect Class, or pics with all the women, will be the ones that will be most widely circulated.

Actually, that has already started.

I also really like of thinking 'It's ALL good'.

Next time please say hello if you see me wandering in the auditorium. You are often encouraged to stay backstage, but I do have to have a wander.

x

x

x

T

AND I do have to give a shout out to the photographer who took my avvie pic, it's on his website, Michael Fawcett of D'N'S Video.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, I was a bit chuffed that I didnt get to MEAT you either Tat.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Yah, I was a bit chuffed that I didnt get to MEAT you either Tat.


Scott, that is just RUDE!

Ok, so after my chubby appearance on the stage, I am back on.

I went from about 69 kg to 64 kg.

If I had started at 64 kg, a good off season weight, I would have been alright!

Anyway, in some ways I am proud to have exhibited the fuller female figure.

Ralphy, thanks for all the kind words! MwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaH!

Here we go, next 5 kg!

x

x

x

T


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> Scott, that is just RUDE!


Sorry, I meant meet.............................My Bad!!!


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

tatyana are you doing the pudsey show ?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

GBLiz said:


> tatyana are you doing the pudsey show ?


Hey Liz,

If I am in good condition! It is taking me longer this season due to the extra 5-6 Kg I put on!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Lily said:


> When is the Pudsey show?


September 10th hun.

Ok so back to comp prep.

All the physical things about getting ready for a comp can be learned and practiced.

It is the state of mind that you need to be in is the really interesting component.

I have been doing this seminar called Beyond Fitness, all about having breakthroughs in the area of your fitness, well-being and vitality.

I have been noticing how often me training and competing is not about my own full self-expression but about being driven to do so.

I have felt driven at times as I have thought I HAVE TO, IN ORDER TO LOOK GOOD, cause I thought there was something wrong with the way I look.

All about fixing something.

Training and dieting is HARD then, and it isn't exactly a motivation that keeps me going.

It is about generating something, however, it is if I am generating it just for myself, also a bit of a dark place, dead end street.

I do get a bit freaked out sometimes and think I may have just seriously messed up this season, but I do maintain it is about who I am being when I compete/play the game, not just playing it.

I love training, and who I am going to be about BBing is passionate, brave and inspired.

Strong body, strong mind, strong heart and strong spirit

Big Cyber Hugs!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok so I started a new training routine last night.

I do think my body adapts, and I find it really easy to get stuck in a rut, and then no shock/stressors to the muscle, no growth or maintainance.

If my training partners bails out then it is hard to do sets to failure or forced reps, so then I find I may not train some body parts

Ok so here is my set of circuits, under the advise of One SMart Cookie:

I only did this twice last night, I think I may still have to work out the weights a bit as I get on to doing 5 circuits. Each exercise has 12 reps, slow good form and I want the weight that the last four are a bit difficult.

SO

This is what I think will work

Bench Press 30 kg

Dumbell Rows 16 kg

Lateral Raises 6-8 kg

Tricep extensions E-Z curl bar (10-15 kg?) plus 15 kg = 25 kg

Dumbell Curls 14 kg

Wrist Curls 8 kg

Squats 40 kg (light still but if my form is not right I crush my esophagus!)

Calf Raises 60 kg-75 kg

It will be best if I train when the gym is empty, later at night, or like today earlier, I can have all the weights set up.

I really enjoyed this!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok I didn't enjoy so much tonight! LOL

Did three circuits, and I didn't think it would be so tough! The gym felt really HOT!

I did have to drop the weights as I did more circuits with a few of them!

It is a shocker though, especially doing wrist curls, I used to do them all the time for rock-climbing, which is really what brought me to BBing.

I was strength training for climbing, doing a lot of wide grip and forward grip pull ups every workout. Like you do when you rock climb.

It just built a lot of muscle quite quickly!

I do love being ripped, and I got my head mojo back.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning cardio on the beach in the rain then off to the gym for 4 sets of circuits!

I really like, it is just that my grip is weak, and holding onto those dumbells for nearly one hour straight does have THE BURN set in!

I am really enjoying this though!

I do have to go at odd times so I can hog all the equipment~!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Did my first set of 5 circuits last night. I really enjoyed it as it was so challenging, I took less than 30 sec between exercises, similarily for breaks between the circuits, one was probably 90 sec as I did have to get more water.

To make it through without stopping or changing weights, I did drop them

SO:

Bench Press 30 Kg

Dumbell Rows 10 Kg

Lateral Raises 6 kg

Tricep Extensions 20 kg

Bicep Curls 8 kg

Wrist Curls 6 kg

Crunches (2 sets of 12)

Bar in Front Squats/Frog Squats 30 kg

Calf Raises 55 kg

This is great for my upper body, I think I will add in back extensions as well. It has given me that great feeling when you can feel the training in your joints, not like pain, but ache, so you know there has been enough stress that you are getting stronger.

This is especially true in my hands, wrists and elbows, and I do have very weak girly hands, really weak grip as well!

My chest is coming back, it is my least fav body part to do, and I have avoided doing it on numerous occasions, it was the last body part I really took on properly to train.

When I have had some pecs, I have been quite proud of them! Upper chest is my focus now as that is all you will see.

I would also like to add something else in for legs. I have been hammering them, and I can't wait to see what they look like leaner, cause I am sure I have added size this season.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh I haven't posted on here in awhile!

So my thing as of late is I have finally done something about an injury I was ignoring!

A few years ago, I pulled my ITB (ilio-tibeal band) rock-climbing. This was at the time I was just getting back into training and so I irritated it.

At the time, I was a bit freaked as my left knee and hip/butt both hurt so much (ITB links the two), and I was quite relieved to find that it was a 'common injury with athletes'.

Shortly after I started physio, just getting better, I got knocked off my bike and took most of the impact on my left ischiem (sp) or sit bone. MORE physio and accupuncture and it had more or less healed.

I have had twinges on and off, and kept thinking a break from training might help.

So I did have a bit of a break with surgery and uni, and it GOT WORSE!

Funny thing is, it really only hurts when I sit down.

I haven't taken a script for anything in AGES, however I have taken the one for anti-inflammatories and pain killers this time.

It has affected some of my training to some degree, my doc has checked me over for serious nerve damage and hip displacement, and the physio also has given the once over for serious nerve, tendon and whatever else they look for.

All negative.

So it probably is just one of the smaller nerves 'pinched' in my butt, sort of like a tennis elbow of the glute!

Like I have said, it hurts when I train and when I don't train, so I am going to keep training.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

SO the articles that caused such a kefuffle on this board!

Long threads are boring without pics IMHO.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

So not only did WABBA give us lovely little prezzies as we signed in for the comp, cakes, protein bars and drinks backstage, fantastic support, all the competitors also got these great thank you letters, not only from Kim for the girlies but also from the Prez of WABBA Mike Wilson, with another gift!

One of the pics of all the girls.

Well not entirely true as one woman who was very Physique was cropped out of the pic on the right!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ladies looking good!

and man look at all those protein bars


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Cap said:


> Ladies looking good!
> 
> and man look at all those protein bars


I bet you have a "special protein bar" in your hand right now!? 

Looking good T 

Predator


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I have been thinking that this is a funny competition thread when I am not doing most of the competitions I thought I would be!

So, I am injured, 63 kg, 16- 17 % bodyfat, and seeing Kim next Wednesday to figure out exactly what comps I may be able to do.

I do feel a bit sad as I am getting texts about the UKBFF in Pudsey this weekend. Two of my seriously sexy slavic sister, Andrea Toth (Hungary) and Magda Lipinski (Poland) are both going to be doing the bodyfitness.

So I am still dieting.

I will put up some current condition pics after I see Kim.

x

x

x

T


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tat are you injured?

If so please explain.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Tat are you injured?
> 
> If so please explain.


Yes I am injured.

BIG sigh.

1. Old injury in my glute from getting knocked off my scooter 3-4 years ago

2. Getting side swiped and crashing my scooter this past Sunday, falling on same injured left side.

3. Getting a bit of a kicking pulling some guy off his girlfriend on Tuesday night. Left side of my body again.

It is so ironic, I have just started physio for injury number one.

I have taken the last two days off, just walking really.

Right now I am sort of walking like Igor, the mad scientists assistant.

I am going to try some training tomorrow

x

x

x

T


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, let me know if you need a massage on that glute darling. 

Injuries suck.

I have had a bum shoulder for 3 years and right now is the best it has been in a long time.

I still have to baby it on military presses and side laterals, but I march on and do rotator exercises.

Scooters/motorcycles are dangerous, I have had 5 motorcycle crashes off road and the last one was very bad.

I am pretty lucky though, I have had many accidents in my life and tend to bounce back pretty well.

Well, with the exception of this shoulder injury which took longer than all the others put together.

I have fractured vertabre, ribs, ruptured my spleen (spleenectomy), tore ligiments in my ribs, got road rash super bad on my back from looping it in the desert in 3 gear and no shirt, I had a full tear of my lateral collateral in my knee, hit my face so hard on the ground that I had a baseline skull fracture and that one put me in the hospital.

Chin up chick, you will get through it.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Scott

Ok I have been trying out a few new recipes.

COOKING all the time gets tedious, and there have been a few times late at night when I am exhausted, I look in my fridge and there are NO little tupperware boxes for the next day!

I think growing up in the wilds of Canada, the whole EMO (emergency meal only) has been indoctrinated, so I always have one or two days worth of them somewhere in my kitchen!

This is one of those 'OH GOD I HAVE TO COOK FOR TOMORROW type of recipes'.

300 - 600 g chicken breast (frozen is ok)

300 g of tomatoe passatta or tin of tomatoes or 4 tablespoons of tomatoe paste reconstituted with water (HEY covering all the emergency ratios here)

500 -800 g frozen spinach

chopped onion (optional)

chopped garlic (optional)

Black pepper

Turn oven on and leave on a low temp

Put chicken breasts in a purex dish and cover with tomatoe sauce

Mix in garlic and onions

'Mix' in frozen spinach so it is covered with sauce (add a bit of water if necessary)

Cover with glass lid or aluminium foil

Put in over at low heat and cook while you sleep

In the morning, add in some mixed herbs, and black pepper or even a touch of lemon juice or apple cyder vineager.

Steam some veg or cook a bit of brown rice (soaked overnight cooks quick)

Meals for the day!

I have also done this with fennel, onions and garlic as the veg, also quite good!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok something else we did for WABBA!

This was showing during the breaks at the competition.

Shot by Nic at  Physiqueness 

 FEMALE EXTRAVaGANZA 2006 

I am in the worse condition! However, this is a good clip promoting female bodybuilding in the UK.



x

x

x

T


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> Ok something else we did for WABBA!
> 
> This was showing during the breaks at the competition.
> 
> ...


I think you looked hot and far from "worse" condition, really good clip but whats with the music? Nearly put me to sleep if it wasn't for the women


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think she looked cute on the pulldown machine with that sexy top she was wearing.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I must say, I do have the best GP!

He is rather new to the surgery, which was quite good to begin with.

I saw him the first time by accident, as I had a scald that went septic.

He dosed me on anti-b's based on my weight!

He is almost always running late as he spends more time with patients, he is good at checking out everything, like he knows displacement and weird fracture tests, and his approach is laid back. And he is also originally from Canada, lived awhile in Spain.

Anyway, just saw him today about my calf. He was considering sending me to the DVT clinic at the hospital but the calf is only up at the widest point by 1 cm.

I do have pitting oedema though, YUCK! I got a tube grip bandage to wrap my calf and a script for heparin cream.

JOY!

On a good note, I have trained upper body, even though it was only tris and bis last night, my ribs CANED for about three days all of a sudden.

Sneezing no longer makes me cry 

I can do cardio on a x-trainer, however, right now, my ankle gets a bit too fat!

I am healing quickly, and I am trying to get the balance right between dropping my cals cause I am not training as much or everything or as intensely as I could, and enough food for rebuilding.

I may take pics after I have trained, I am still not ripped by any means, but I am getting veins!

I used to think they were gross!  Actually, there are a few that I still think are a bit yucky.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

oh there is something just so horrible about being injured!

:axe: :gun: :rage: :rage: :gun: :axe:

T


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I hate to be injured, I do love veins tho


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

So I limped into London yesterday and saw Kim.

The good news is that she was happy that my arms are coming out again.

The bad new is is that now with the injury, and my previous bad condition, I will probably not be doing a show until Titan! Well, not exactly true as I am doing some performance stuff with Dirtbag Cabaret, and maybe a performance thing at TG 

Even so, 16 weeks out from Titan is the beginning of November more or less.

I am going to keep on dieting,and let my body stabilise between 14 -16 % bodyfat, maybe a wee bit lower.

My body does not like to lose weight all that quickly, and while I am really glad I tried the low carb thing, I would have to make some modifications to have it work really well for me.

There are one or two comps that I could do, I am not going to bust my butt, but stay focused, and get Kim to take a look at me two weeks out and see if I can get on stage.

I read in Tom Venuto's burn the fat, feed the muscle that there are certain body fat percentages that the muscle is predominating over all the calories go into the muscles, and for women, this percentage is 17%.

So folks, that's it more or less from me this season. Maybe 

Big Cyber Hugs

x

x

x

T

Big special thanks to Kim, Paul, Tom, Peg, Headz and everyone on this online community for making this a really interesting comp prep, supporting me in losing the first stone and 8% bodyfat, and also when the comp I did do didn't go all that well!

MwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaH


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Tatyana said:


> I am in the worse condition! However, this is a good clip promoting female bodybuilding in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've just seen this link for the first time. Boy am I glad I did! 

Babe, you look fantastic in those clips. Well done Cutie.

:beer:

Predator

XXXXXX


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> I read in Tom Venuto's burn the fat, feed the muscle that there are certain body fat percentages that the muscle is predominating over all the calories go into the muscles, and for women, this percentage is 17%.


Tat, can you go into more detail for me here, I kind of dont get it.

And, what is mens percent?

Sorry to hear of your little problem.

I think diet can be controlled and fat loss still happen without much worry of not doing your cardio.


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

That is interesting, Tat. Tell me more about this as well. I need to read more of Burn the Fat! 

I'm struggling right now in training. I need something new to wrap my head around and get motivated.

You, my dear Tat, always seem to help keep me motivated by your threads.

A HUMONGOUS :hug:


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Peg said:


> That is interesting, Tat. Tell me more about this as well. I need to read more of Burn the Fat!
> 
> I'm struggling right now in training. I need something new to wrap my head around and get motivated.
> 
> ...


Peg use the *1st routine *I gave tatsie and that`ll sort you out (as it did her) ok,its 10 days so what have you got to loose....  then if you want I`ll help you as I am tatsie with follow ups...OK......


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Tat, can you go into more detail for me here, I kind of dont get it.
> 
> And, what is mens percent?
> 
> ...


Ok took me awhile to find this as it was in Chris Aceto's Championship Bodybuilding

He works with Jay Cutler right now.

SO in his book, page 194 section Staying Lean

I will summarise:

Muscle builds the metabolism, more muscle, more calories required.

Fat is dormant, the more fat you carry, the more difficult it becomes to lose fat and the harder it is to build muscle.

Muscle and fat act as a see-saw.

Both have receptors for insulin, insulin is a double edged sword.

It can store and divert the calories eaten towards both muscle and fat.

Lot of muscle, little fat, ratio of receptor sites for insulin are more favourable towards muscle.

When calories are consumed and insulin released, the calories will have a greater affinity for muscle.

Therefore the greater muscle mass you begin to carry, the greater likelihood that what you eat will be funneled towards building more muscle as long as body fat levels fall within the 12% range for men and 17% range for women.

This is sometimes referred to as 'repartioning'.

Once body fat levels are out of control, the repartioning effect to favour muscle building wanes, leaving the foods you eat more likely to begin to favour fat storage.

A person who is fat and eats a 700 calorie meal will release more insulin than the person who is lean and muscular. The fat person will more easily store fat.

I wonder if we google/Athens/Ovid/ Medlined 'repartioning', what we would come up with?

x

x

x

T


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> Ok took me awhile to find this as it was in Chris Aceto's Championship Bodybuilding
> 
> He works with Jay Cutler right now.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I think that is quite possible.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm sure I've been saying this for over a year

Thats the reason why super bulk diets yiled less response in terms of muscle gains than lean mass diets.


----------

